# Official Dynamite - 5 May 2021 - Blood....... and Guts!



## LifeInCattleClass

Adding ‘road to...’






and BTE / not that it pertains to this week’s dynamite, but there’s always some tidbits for those that want to watch it


----------



## One Shed

Bass Ackwards booking. If the IC actually win this, it will be amazing in all the wrong ways.


----------



## VIP86

Two Sheds said:


> Bass Ackwards booking. If the IC actually win this, it will be amazing in all the wrong ways.


i have a feeling that the pinnacle was created to make the IC look good
but i will reserve judgment until after i see the result of this match


----------



## Geert Wilders

Pinnacle will win if they actually want Pinnacle to be a real thing and not just a lazily slopped together group.


----------



## VIP86

Geert Wilders said:


> Pinnacle will win if they actually want Pinnacle to be a real thing and not just a lazily slopped together group.


Love your signature  
the confused face is very accurate


----------



## Hitman1987

Two Sheds said:


> Bass Ackwards booking. If the IC actually win this, it will be amazing in all the wrong ways.


Whether it is by design or not, the Pinnacle are the underdog going into this as they have been beaten verbally and physically throughout this whole build.

Even if the Pinnacle win they’ve achieved nothing as they’ve struggled to beat a faction that have been goofing around and achieved nothing for the last 6-12 months.

On top of this Blood and Guts is being given away on free TV on an episode that also has QT Marshall and Nakazawa in action.


----------



## taker1986

Should be great. Has a PPV feel about it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hitman1987 said:


> Whether it is by design or not, the Pinnacle are the underdog going into this as they have been beaten verbally and physically throughout this whole build.
> 
> Even if the Pinnacle win they’ve achieved nothing as they’ve struggled to beat a faction that have been goofing around and achieved nothing for the last 6-12 months.
> 
> On top of this Blood and Guts is being given away on free TV on an episode that also has QT Marshall and Nakazawa in action.


so.... 100% not worth watching and getting invested in

what will you be doing Wednesday then?


----------



## yeahright2

SCU is already ranked #1, so having to compete in a F4W for a title shot is stupid booking to get some more people on the show.
Cody and QT can QuiT for all I care, neither of them are interesting to me.
Who wants to see Kennys boy toy wrestle in a tag match against Mox/Kingston?

But they´re stacking it the best they can.. If you like all of the talent involved, it should be a good episode, even if the booking is backwards. Obviously Blood and Guts is the selling point and they´ll most likely deliver a good match and get a good rating for the show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> SCU is already ranked #1, so having to compete in a F4W for a title shot is stupid booking to get some more people on the show.
> Cody and QT can QuiT for all I care, neither of them are interesting to me.
> Who wants to see Kennys boy toy wrestle in a tag match against Mox/Kingston?
> 
> But they´re stacking it the best they can.. If you like all of the talent involved, it should be a good episode, even if the booking is backwards. Obviously Blood and Guts is the selling point and they´ll most likely deliver a good match and get a good rating for the show.


its all just fluff to set up for the main event / no harm, no foul

they could‘ve added Marko vs Bear Bronson and it would not have made a difference - everything is padding leading up to the main event


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its all just fluff to set up for the main event / no harm, no foul
> 
> they could‘ve added Marko vs Bear Bronson and it would not have made a difference - everything is padding leading up to the main event


Yep. Main event is the selling point.
But the tag match for a title shot shouldn´t happen when you have a ranking system. As a standalone match, I have no doubt it´s gonna be good.. SCU are veterans, so if they produced it..
Still, I think maybe it would have been better with a women´s match. Baker is "in action", but it doesn´t say she´s having a match.


----------



## VIP86

yeahright2 said:


> SCU is already ranked #1, so having to compete in a F4W for a title shot is stupid booking to get some more people on the show.


so SCU don't need to secure a title shot, but they're in a match to secure a title shot ?
even though the ranking system says that they already have a Title shot  
that's some next level Booking right there
the kind of booking that a "Booker of the year" would come up with


----------



## Hitman1987

LifeInCattleClass said:


> so.... 100% not worth watching and getting invested in
> 
> what will you be doing Wednesday then?


“On Wednesday nights I like to stay up late and watch Kenny Omega while I masturbate”

Only joking, the Blood and guts match in isolation should be good as it’s a good gimmick and has some good workers (FTR, MJF, Wardlow, PnP, Sammy) but as with most things AEW, it’s been built/executed poorly.

I will also watch the QT and Nakazawa matches before the weekend so I can fully appreciate Cornette’s reviews when they drop.

What are you doing?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> Yep. Main event is the selling point.
> But the tag match for a title shot shouldn´t happen when you have a ranking system. As a standalone match, I have no doubt it´s gonna be good.. SCU are veterans, so if they produced it..
> Still, I think maybe it would have been better with a women´s match. Baker is "in action", but it doesn´t say she´s having a match.


for sure - as in OP / the 4-way tag for a title shot makes no sense

it should have been - 4-way to move 1st in rankings


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hitman1987 said:


> “On Wednesday nights I like to stay up late and watch Kenny Onega while I masturbate”
> 
> Only joking, the Blood and guts match in isolation should be good as it’s a good gimmick and has some good workers (FTR, MJF, Wardlow, PnP, Sammy) but as with most things AEW, it’s been built/executed poorly.
> 
> I will also watch the QT and Nakazawa matches before the weekend so I can fully appreciate Cornette’s reviews when they drop.
> 
> What are you doing?


lol, i’m watching 

but only the next day - 2am to 4am is too late for me


----------



## zkorejo

Pinnacle is winning. I don't know who will tap... Maybe Sammy will surrender and turn heel on the inner circle. MJF did turn them against him so he has a reason to be mad at them. 

Pinnacle is winning that's for sure. 

The Road to video was done amazingly well. Really looking forward to the match.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

pinnacle have to win


----------



## 3venflow

Miro is also going to speak tomorrow.

Time for him to call out someone.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389607013685022723


----------



## omaroo

Not sure what is going on with Miro.

Thought he may go after Darby but he is occupied with page and sky.

He needs to be involved in a meaningful feud and win at the next ppv also.


----------



## La Parka

Miro should just destroy sky and page and call out Darby.

Get sky and page far away from the title scene and give Darby a credible heel challenger for once instead of random tomato cans.


----------



## rich110991

Looking forward to seeing Sammy steal the show!


----------



## One Shed

rich110991 said:


> Looking forward to seeing Sammy steal the show!


I do hope he gets some time in the match to showcase his talents. Sammy needs to be a breakout star soon.


----------



## El Hammerstone

The Pinnacle needs this win, and like others have said, Sammy is probably the one guy who shouldn't take the fall for the IC.


----------



## Klitschko

So are you guys expecting any crazy spots from the top of the cage? I hear we might see a random Shane McMahon run in. Not as part of the company. He just saw a cage that needs to get jumped from.


----------



## rich110991

Two Sheds said:


> I do hope he gets some time in the match to showcase his talents. Sammy needs to be a breakout star soon.


Yes!!


----------



## shandcraig

jealous i wont be able to catch this live tomorrow. hope all you fuckers enjoy talking about it !


----------



## Mister Sinister

What I want them to do is set up a good main event for next week. Maybe it's Mox and Pac vs Omega and Orange. Or Sting, Christian and Darby vs Starks, PAC and Sky. Or Penta vs Darby for the TNT title.


----------



## zkorejo

Klitschko said:


> So are you guys expecting any crazy spots from the top of the cage? I hear we might see a random Shane McMahon run in. Not as part of the company. He just saw a cage that needs to get jumped from.


I don't see them getting out of the cages at all tbh. 

I am guessing ladders and tables and other weapons will be brought in.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Doesn’t the cage have a roof and the door is locked?


----------



## 3venflow

Daniel Bryan is a free agent after his contract expired following the match with Roman Reigns, per Fightful. Meltzer adds that WWE is pushing hard to re-sign him.

I have no idea what will happen, but imagine the Pinnacle win tonight and the Final Countdown hits... and the 'American Dragon' Bryan Danielson appears.

Danielson has spoken about wanting to spread his wings and wrestle in different places, which is always problematic in WWE. He could still renew there, but in AEW he'd be allowed to work pretty much wherever he wanted.

Just the other day, he was praising Kenny Omega too.









Daniel Bryan Praises AEW's Kenny Omega Wrestling Creativity


It's not often that WWE fans get hear one of the company's top stars praise the work of somebody [...]




comicbook.com


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

If DB joins, AEW will be complete in my eyes

*and Okada


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol - this is funny (its a 2010 tweet from DB)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389858768066863107


----------



## VIP86

3venflow said:


> Daniel Bryan is a free agent after his contract expired following the match with Roman Reigns, per Fightful. Meltzer adds that WWE is pushing hard to re-sign him.
> 
> I have no idea what will happen, but imagine the Pinnacle win tonight and the Final Countdown hits... and the 'American Dragon' Bryan Danielson appears.
> 
> Danielson has spoken about wanting to spread his wings and wrestle in different places, which is always problematic in WWE. He could still renew there, but in AEW he'd be allowed to work pretty much wherever he wanted.
> 
> Just the other day, he was praising Kenny Omega too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Bryan Praises AEW's Kenny Omega Wrestling Creativity
> 
> 
> It's not often that WWE fans get hear one of the company's top stars praise the work of somebody [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comicbook.com


if AEW jumped on the chance
that would be the best signing they ever made
this company badly needs some high quality technical wrestlers


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, tonight's the night.

Not really sure what to expect from Blood & Guts tonight in terms of spots and action which makes the match more exciting going into it. I hope the can have whatever the best version of this match can be. Pinnacle has to win. If they don't.....I don't want to say they're done, but they're in a huge hole that would be hard to climb out of.

My guess is they go for the super dramatic ending with MJF getting Guevara in his Armbar with Jericho being forced to watch, restrained by the rest of the Pinnacle and he surrenders to save Sammy.

Not really sure what to expect from Omega/Naka vs. Mox/Eddie. Because Naka's in there it's practically a 2 on 1 Handicap match and Mox and Eddie are going to get the win. You just ask yourself what does this lead to? Is this where they set up Omega vs. Mox IV for DON? Do this somehow lead to Mox & Eddie getting a tag title shot at DON?

Cody vs. QT I expect to end with a clean Cody win that either leads to a Team Cody vs. Team QT match at DON or Cody vs. Ogogo.

The Fatal Four Way tag should be fun even though SCU seems like the obvious winner. If that is the case, interesting that they're potentially blowing off SCU's last hurrah on TV instead of PPV. Now, not that SCU have had much of a presence on Dynamite. But I figured they would want a bigger stage for that story.


----------



## MaseMan

I like the booking idea of Jericho surrendering to "save" one of his comrades from permanent injury. It would cement his face turn. Either way, Pinnacle absolutely has to win this match. 

I think the card looks good. I agree that the booking of the tag team division doesn't make complete sense. I'm fine with SCU getting another shot...have they even explained why Sky is no longer with them, though? Frankly, a big issue in AEW right now is they have way too many tag teams. I think they should create a secondary tag title for Elevation. Give the Bear Country and Gunn Club type teams something to fight over.

The Omega/Nakazawa vs Moxley/Kingston match is happening for logical storyline reasons, and was set up on last weeks' show, so I'm not sure why anyone is complaining about it. It's not like Nakazawa is going over in this one.

I'm in the camp that the Factory vs Nightmare Family feud should have been relegated to Elevation. That said, Cody vs QT was another match happening for logical reasons and set up on last week's show.

Really looking forward to tonight's Dynamite!


----------



## Prized Fighter

Two Sheds said:


> I do hope he gets some time in the match to showcase his talents. Sammy needs to be a breakout star soon.


I am confident that Sammy will get time to shine in this match. Him starting the match seems like a good indication.


----------



## Klitschko

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Doesn’t the cage have a roof and the door is locked?


Yea, but that never stopped the guys in Hell in a cell matches lol.


----------



## RiverFenix

Only two who I could see heading to the top would be Sammy and Spears. I could see Spears wanting a big bump moment. If the cage is close enough to that concrete garage structure on the left of the entrance stage, I could see a running jump off the cage on to that. 

Jericho giving up to save Sammy would be my finish - with Sammy pissed about it going forward. Have MJF vs Jericho at All Out, with Sammy as Jericho's second/corner man and after Jericho loses clean to MJF, Sammy turns on Jericho as well, saying he lost respect for Jericho and was putting him out of his misery.


----------



## shandcraig

Boys I'm able to watch the show live! Excited to cheer or tear it apart with you wackos!!!

It will be interesting to see what direction the finish goes. I'm sure they put a lot of thought into it. I sorta feel like someone might interfere Sadly but maybe it will work out.

Hopefully it's not a swerve and Chris getting screwed


----------



## Mr316

Tonight can’t be a let down. The death match was a total disaster. They have to deliver tonight.


----------



## 3venflow

Tony Khan said on Busted Radio earlier:


The entire second hour will be devoted to Blood & Guts
The Bucks will defend the tag belts next week against the winners of the four-way match


----------



## Alright_Mate

A highly anticipated show, one I’m very much looking forward to.

A lot of importance to it though, they must hit a home run, they can’t afford anymore mistakes on their more high profiled shows.


----------



## 3venflow

Close to 1,600 tickets sold for tonight's show, by far the biggest number of the pandemic era. Just under 150 cheap seats left, all the expensive ones have sold.


----------



## ProjectGargano

I wish i could see this banger live.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Guys.... there is a weird gap open on the official AEW men’s roster page - file title zzz.jpg

 Any speculations?


----------



## Pentagon Senior

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Guys.... there is a weird gap open on the official AEW men’s roster page - file title zzz.jpg
> 
> Any speculations?
> 
> View attachment 100765


Isn't that your white-on-white artwork from the Rants thread? I guess it's a comment on the futility of trying to improve an already incredible roster 🤔


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> Tony Khan said on Busted Radio earlier:
> 
> 
> The entire second hour will be devoted to Blood & Guts
> *The Bucks will defend the tag belts next week against the winners of the four-way match*


That pretty confirms The Young Bucks vs Moxley/Kingston at DoN. Which is just fine with me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pentagon Senior said:


> Isn't that your white-on-white artwork from the Rants thread? I guess it's a comment on the futility of trying to improve an already incredible roster 🤔


Lol... must be Cena cause we can’t see him?


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Guys.... there is a weird gap open on the official AEW men’s roster page - file title zzz.jpg
> 
> Any speculations?
> 
> View attachment 100765


Based on the order of the rest I will go with Caniel Bryan.

I thought you photo shopped that at first, but after checking that is legit. It Is probably nothing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> Based on the order of the rest I will go with Caniel Bryan.


I went through the alpahabet backwards and forwards - but I can’t seem to make ‘Bryan Danielson‘ fit in there

only one solution - Cash Wheeler has to die tonight


----------



## Alright_Mate

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Guys.... there is a weird gap open on the official AEW men’s roster page - file title zzz.jpg
> 
> Any speculations?
> 
> View attachment 100765


Ryback?

His matches could put you to sleep.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol... must be Cena cause we can’t see him?


Or perhaps it represents 'white noise' and Cornette or Meltzer have officially made the roster...



LifeInCattleClass said:


> only one solution - Cash Wheeler has to die tonight


🤣🤣


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Guys.... there is a weird gap open on the official AEW men’s roster page - file title zzz.jpg
> 
> Any speculations?
> 
> View attachment 100765


Chad, Charles, Charlie...

(AFAIK Chad Gable (Chas Betts) still under contract)


----------



## ProjectGargano

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Guys.... there is a weird gap open on the official AEW men’s roster page - file title zzz.jpg
> 
> Any speculations?
> 
> View attachment 100765


Cezar Bononi


----------



## RiverFenix

ProjectGargano said:


> Cezar Bononi


Booooooo!!!!!!!

(You're very likely right)


----------



## Prized Fighter

ProjectGargano said:


> Cezar Bononi


That would explain the zzz part.


----------



## Aedubya

A Shaq return??


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ProjectGargano said:


> Cezar Bononi


Why you crush My dreams!


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## kyledriver

Never watched a war game match before so I'm definitely intrigued.

They said submissions only but is it elimination?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

kyledriver said:


> Never watched a war game match before so I'm definitely intrigued.
> 
> They said submissions only but is it elimination?
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


No elimination. Match starts with 1 guy from each time. And every 2 minutes another person comes in. The Pinnacle have the man advantage.

Once all 10 men are in the match, the first team to make one person on the other team submit or surrender wins the match.


----------



## kyledriver

TD Stinger said:


> No elimination. Match starts with 1 guy from each time. And every 2 minutes another person comes in. The Pinnacle have the man advantage.
> 
> Once all 10 men are in the match, the first team to make one person on the other team submit or surrender wins the match.


Gotcha! Thanks for the explanation.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390061604063039496
Roof of the cage looks more like catwalk grating than chain-link fencing. 

Also I know where the name comes from but "Blood and Guts" is horrid branding and dumb as hell for the name of the actual match.


----------



## RapShepard

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390061604063039496
> Roof of the cage looks more like catwalk grating than chain-link fencing.
> 
> Also I know where the name comes from but "Blood and Guts" is horrid branding and dumb as hell for the name of the actual match.


War Games, Blood and Guts, The Match Beyond, Elimination Chamber, Hell in a Cell are all pretty shitty generic fucking names. But if the match is good and brutal we'll look back fondly on that goofy name.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Looking forward to the actual Blood n Guts match tonight. I know this type of match has been done before but I never seen one. No comment on the rest of the show


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Far away look


----------



## 3venflow

Looks awesome.

Tonight's theme song: Ruthless by Nonpoint which hits all platforms tomorrow.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389925170094170112


----------



## TD Stinger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Far away look
> 
> View attachment 100784


Looks like there is room between the ring and cage wall, like HIAC. Cool.


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Far away look
> 
> View attachment 100784


That is cool as hell looking. Very sleek design. It is a bit tight for the arena/entrance way, but hopefully someday we see it in a bigger arena.

It also looks like they are entering from the right side of the picture. Also the edges of the roof look to be flat metal, not chain link, which could be used for walking on top. I would prefer the match stay on the ring though.


----------



## RiverFenix

RapShepard said:


> War Games, Blood and Guts, The Match Beyond, Elimination Chamber, Hell in a Cell are all pretty shitty generic fucking names. But if the match is good and brutal we'll look back fondly on that goofy name.


I like War Games. Other ones are hokie but not to "Blood and Guts Match" level. 

I would have called it something like "Coup de Grâce" Match, or Gladiator School, Colosseum. 

I'm sure most folks find those equally sucky or worse though.


----------



## Prized Fighter

It looks like the put motion cameras at all 6 posts in the ring. That is a cool way to get some close up shots.


----------



## rbl85

Prized Fighter said:


> That is cool as hell looking. Very sleek design. It is a bit tight for the arena/entrance way, but hopefully someday we see it in a bigger arena.
> 
> It also looks like they are entering from the right side of the picture. *Also the edges of the roof look to be flat metal, not chain link, which could be used for walking on top*. I would prefer the match stay on the ring though.


Or A Sammy can hang onto it from the inside and do a dangerous bump.


----------



## Prized Fighter

rbl85 said:


> Or A Sammy can hang onto it from the inside and do a dangerous bump.


Yep. I do think Sammy takes a crazy bump tonight for sure. The floor area between the ring and the cage lends itself to guys doing dives out of the ring.


----------



## rich110991

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Far away look
> 
> View attachment 100784


This is going to be fucking awesome


----------



## taker1986




----------



## rich110991

taker1986 said:


> View attachment 100785


This is great but why wait till the shows about to start to advertise this??


----------



## taker1986

rich110991 said:


> This is great but why wait till the shows about to start to advertise this??


Could be that his challenger just signed for the company today "wink wink"


----------



## rich110991

taker1986 said:


> Could be that his challenger just signed for the company today "wink wink"


----------



## 3venflow

Other than Moxley, I'm stumped as to who his opponent could be unless they have a major surprise.

Kingston would be a flat PPV main event as he's shown he can't get the job done.

Christian would be ok, but they have placed him opposite Team Taz so they'd have to quickly reshift his focus.

PAC would be an awesome challenger but the timing seems wrong. Death Triangle are feuding with Best Friends and PAC has been absent again (though was on Dark) so again, it'd be a case of tearing a guy away from an active feud.

The Hangman option seemed to go away last week.

Brian Cage has earned consideration on sporting (ranking) merits but Omega vs. Cage just seems off and AEW has never done a heel vs. heel PPV main event.

Moxley vs. Kenny would be their fourth match (though the first was unofficial/unsanctioned) and third since the series resumed last December. I don't have any problem with another match to blow off the feud in the way the explosion letdown failed to, but how do you do it without making Mox look like a chump losing three times in a row. I guess they could finally write him off (is Renee due?) and promise him a win back over Kenny in future.


----------



## TD Stinger

Assuming they didn't sign Bryan already, Kenny's options are as follows:

1. Mox
2. Eddie
3. PAC
4. Cage
5. OC

The Mox feud never ended even after the Barbwire match and feels like the natural match right now. You could do Eddie too but that doesn't really feel like a PPV main event to me.

And everyone else would almost feel cold because Kenny hasn't really interacted with them as of late. I suppose you could slide PAC in there considering their past history. Cage vs. Omega could have a good match but it's heel vs. heel and it's not really a match worthy of a PPV main event. As far as OC goes, I don't care to see a guy whose gimmick is literally "I'm lazy until I'm not" be a World Title challenger.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm hyped for tonight's event. I was bummed that the concept was shelved last year so I want to see how they can add their own spin to this classic match type. Let's fucking go!!!! 💪🏾💪🏾💪🏾💪🏾


----------



## Chan Hung

Imagine some fuckery happens and during the match the last couple minutes.......out of under the ring we have the Big Show show up haha


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## 3venflow

The red glow... the ominous structure. Hyped.


----------



## RiverFenix

Should have held off on the DoN3 announcement until next week. Makes me worried that it is Orange Cassidy given he's #1 contender, with the idea the first capacity crowd post-pandemic to sell itself in a way. 

This sort of dashes my hopes for Omega vs Moxley title vs title as that would have better been announced next week after Mox defended the title on AEW television.


----------



## La Parka

taker1986 said:


> Could be that his challenger just signed for the company today "wink wink"


NO MORE SURPRISES 

TNT will be PISSED


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> The red glow... the ominous structure. Hyped.
> 
> View attachment 100789


Cages are super sleek these days lol.


----------



## RiverFenix

RapShepard said:


> Cages are super sleek these days lol.


A little bit shorter than I expected.


----------



## Chan Hung

3venflow said:


> The red glow... the ominous structure. Hyped.
> 
> View attachment 100789


Oh Shit, Breaking News: Fiend to pop up from under the cage! By Gawd Tony, who's that clown? Tony: "Which one, there's a lot"


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Just got off of work......just in time to catch some dinner(Hawaiian teriyaki meat,sticky rice,potato and fruit salad) and get the bong loaded (peanut butter indica flower & Jay and Silent Bob's Berserker Lunar Modules) ready and hyped as fuck.

Homies are starting to show up CHEERS GUYS LETS HOPE FOR A GREAT SHOW!!!!


----------



## RapShepard

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> A little bit shorter than I expected.


Yeah the regular steel cage was pretty fucking massive lol


----------



## kyledriver

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Just got off of work......just in time to catch some dinner(Hawaiian teriyaki meat,sticky rice,potato and fruit salad) and get the bong loaded (peanut butter indica flower & Jay and Silent Bob's Berserker Lunar Modules) ready and hyped as fuck.
> 
> Homies are starting to show up CHEERS GUYS LETS HOPE FOR A GREAT SHOW!!!!


That sounds gourmet as fuck. Are those moon rocks essentially? What do you pay for weed where you live?

I'm in BC and it just keeps getting cheaper and cheaper here.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

3venflow said:


> The red glow... the ominous structure. Hyped.
> 
> View attachment 100789


looks great. this should be a ppv concept though and not just some random dyamite to attempt at 1 and done higher rating


----------



## shandcraig

just noticed the fan rails are blood n guts themed and the ring apron. this shows getting ppv level treatment .

this company really needs to figure out its yearly events properly


----------



## rbl85

Would be nice if Fitetv just gave us the possibility to hide the tchat XD


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## somerandomfan

Man they're really planning on going all out (heh) with this if TNT has to put up a warning before the show huh?


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Extremelyunderrated

This better live up to the hype


----------



## RainmakerV2

A parental warning eh.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

Best Buy Geek Nakazawa haha


----------



## RiverFenix

somerandomfan said:


> Man they're really planning on going all out (heh) with this if TNT has to put up a warning before the show huh?


Nah, Jericho already said there will be no actual guts.


----------



## Adapting

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Then they'll put Brodie Jr on the show lmao.


----------



## Geeee

Nakazawa's got this! I feel it!


----------



## DaSlacker

RainmakerV2 said:


> A parental warning eh.


Chris Jericho's getting his tits out


----------



## shandcraig

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Nah, Jericho already said there will be no actual guts.


Lol at people taking a slogan literally


----------



## One Shed

Glad JR pointed out how useless the refs always are.


----------



## Chan Hung

Two Sheds said:


> Glad JR pointed out how useless the refs always are.


Yep, and Excalibur of course having to clear it up after the shit hit the fan


----------



## shandcraig

Aew should start its own ww3 concept


----------



## Mr316

I’m sorry but Kingston needs to hit the gym or find a better attire to wear.


----------



## Chan Hung

One positive about crowds is maybe the shows will improve?


----------



## Adapting

Mr316 said:


> I’m sorry but Kingston needs to hit the gym or find a better attire to wear.


They got people like Luther walking around. Don't think they care lol


----------



## Geeee

I'm really confused whether these matches are pre-recorded or not. I guess it's not really my business LOL


----------



## Chan Hung

Is this live??


----------



## somerandomfan

Going to be honest, having the same venue and camera angles for a year makes it off putting seeing the tunnel in the background. I fully expected this would be the best way for them to set it up but it still is hard to get used to.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Mr316 said:


> I’m sorry but Kingston needs to hit the gym or find a better attire to wear.


I agree, I can't take Kingston seriously


----------



## Chan Hung

Geeee said:


> I'm really confused whether these matches are pre-recorded or not. I guess it's not really my business LOL


Wait it has to be live right? There are two rings side by side.


----------



## Geeee

LOL I love Kingston mocking Kenny's chops



Chan Hung said:


> Wait it has to be live right? There are two rings side by side.


They did advertise it as a one match show for the live audience and I don't see a cage hanging over the ring. They may have just put the two rings side by side to maintain the visual continuity?


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Chan Hung said:


> Is this live??


I believe the blood and guts match is and the rest has been pre-recorded.


----------



## Shleppy

I expect a lot of blading tonight


----------



## shandcraig

Mr316 said:


> I’m sorry but Kingston needs to hit the gym or find a better attire to wear.



It's just the ring gear he wears. Millions of ring options that make someone like him look good. Its like Mark stunt is small but any size can be good depending how your character or ring gear is. He wears women's Caprese and runs around doing nothing but be generic


----------



## Mr316

Geeee said:


> I'm really confused whether these matches are pre-recorded or not. I guess it's not really my business LOL


According to someone on twitter: 

“ Tony Khan is out, he says we are the best fans in the world 

We are going to be the crowd noise for the entire show even though the first hour is taped 

Omega & Nakazawa vs Moxley & Kingston is opening the show

If you want a refund you can get it now”


----------



## Chan Hung

Extremelyunderrated said:


> I believe the blood and guts match is and the rest has been pre-recorded.


Oh wow, weird since the apron says blood and guys. When was it probably pre recorded, i wonder?


----------



## 3venflow

The cage is in place so these must be pre recorded.


----------



## kyledriver

Jesus Nak got killed at the end lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

That finisher was atrocious


----------



## Chan Hung

The big guy from Good Brothers now looks like Boy George lol


----------



## Boxingfan

Get these goofs out


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Chan Hung said:


> Oh wow, weird since the apron says blood and guys. When was it probably pre recorded, i wonder?


Maybe it's all live IDK lol


----------



## RainmakerV2

1 match in 1 afterbirth, good ratio


----------



## Chan Hung

kyledriver said:


> Jesus Nak got killed at the end lol
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Piledriver to hell hahaha


----------



## One Shed

Cutlet again?


----------



## Victor Chaos

Business certainly isn't picking up. Yawn!


----------



## Chan Hung

RainmakerV2 said:


> 1 match in 1 afterbirth, good ratio


If there's one thing you can count on in AEW, it is flips, and afterbirths.


----------



## RapShepard

Mr316 said:


> According to someone on twitter:
> 
> “ Tony Khan is out, he says we are the best fans in the world
> 
> We are going to be the crowd noise for the entire show even though the first hour is taped
> 
> Omega & Nakazawa vs Moxley & Kingston is opening the show
> 
> If you want a refund you can get it now”


Why would they get refunds?


----------



## izhack111

Old JR and his ass are back LOL


----------



## The XL 2

One Buck is dressed like Prince Iaukea and the other is dressed like some bizarre fusion of 1996 Shawn Michaels and Johnny Stamboli


----------



## 3venflow

Shida vs Britt official!


----------



## shandcraig

Excalibur just kills the show with his annoying voice


----------



## shandcraig

Anyone think aew should do a ultimate x match?


----------



## RiverFenix

Could have been taped last night - too dark to be live.


----------



## somerandomfan

shandcraig said:


> Anyone think aew should do a ultimate x match?


That was one of the first things I was hoping for out of this partnership if we're being honest.


----------



## Chan Hung

If it is Orange Cassidy i will fucking lol hard. And more reason to not buy this ppv, especially after the last one that was worse than a Dynamite show.


----------



## RapShepard

Could be an amazing get if Bryan is the surprise. But I'll temper it for somebody on the roster.... Or Brock.


----------



## holy

Boring start to the show so far.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

That was NWO-esque


----------



## qntntgood

Not for an opening,but the dumb fucks are annoying.


----------



## Trophies

Britt finally gonna get the strap.


----------



## shandcraig

somerandomfan said:


> That was one of the first things I was hoping for out of this partnership if we're being honest.



I'm sure it will happen one day


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> If it is Orange Cassidy i will fucking lol hard. And more reason to not buy this ppv, especially after the last one that was worse than a Dynamite show.


Can't imagine they'd be that silly. I like OC, but I just can't see them being that silly.


----------



## Ham and Egger

shandcraig said:


> Anyone think aew should do a ultimate x match?


Let that stay as an Impact gimmick. That match type isn't even that great.


----------



## Mr316

Not feeling the show so far.


----------



## holy

RapShepard said:


> Could be an amazing get if Bryan is the surprise. But I'll temper it for somebody on the roster.... Or Brock.


Christian is gonna be the surprise again 🤣 this time to face Omega.


----------



## scshaastin

RainmakerV2 said:


> A parental warning eh.


They should have had one of those on Raw this week given the rose up the ass incident


----------



## Geeee

New women's champ incoming! I hope Britt's opponent tonight is Reka Tehaka. She has a cool look and we've seen all the other jobbers a lot


----------



## qntntgood

Extremelyunderrated said:


> That was NWO-esque


Yeah,been there done that and is a bit repetitive.


----------



## RapShepard

Actually it being Rich Swann in a rematch makes sense


----------



## 3venflow

QT is a heat machine.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> Can't imagine they'd be that silly. I like OC, but I just can't see them being that silly.


You have seen the show before right?


----------



## shandcraig

Why Does this bum have such a cool logo.


----------



## Shleppy

That first match was completely pointless filler


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> Actually it being Rich Swann in a rematch makes sense


They still have not shown the titles on AEW TV right?


----------



## Whoanma

QT Meh-shall.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

kyledriver said:


> That sounds gourmet as fuck. Are those moon rocks essentially? What do you pay for weed where you live?
> 
> I'm in BC and it just keeps getting cheaper and cheaper here.
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Yeah lunar modules are just moon rocks( buds dipped in hash/distillate and rolled in keef ...for the non smokers lol)

I grow my own but I bought the moon rocks for 75 bucks for an eighth.

Ounces out here are from 160 to 220 for top notch but I can get greenhouse for hella cheap.


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> You have seen the show before right?


Yeah, but putting OC in a PPV main event is business silly. I don't think they're that silly.


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> They still have not shown the titles on AEW TV right?


Yeah I think they did on the bus


----------



## izhack111

The refs are a joke


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> Excalibur just kills the show with his annoying voice


He sucks ass.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## SAMCRO

Why does this company act as if QT Marshal was some kind of name outside of AEW? this guy was nothing, a failed jobber from ROH yet they put this guy alongside Cody as if the world should know who he is or something. This balding mediocre jobber has no business leading a faction, hell he had no business being in Cody's faction.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

First match was ok for what it was I mean when Nakazawa is involved its iffy.....but I thought it was pretty good RATING 3.5/5


----------



## Chan Hung

RapShepard said:


> Can't imagine they'd be that silly. I like OC, but I just can't see them being that silly.


I hope you are right. Leave him at most midcard. Keep him no higher please.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Mr316 said:


> Not feeling the show so far.


It's meh tbh.


----------



## Chan Hung

I like how 3 refs have to help break Arn Anderson from him...jeez lmfao!!


----------



## One Shed

So now a bunch of refs care? I hate the inconsistency more than anything.


----------



## RapShepard

$Dolladrew$ said:


> First match was ok for what it was I mean when Nakazawa is involved its iffy.....but I thought it was pretty good RATING 3.5/5


3.5 you're an easy pleaser no knock


----------



## SAMCRO

Ok how was that not a DQ? Arn literally punched him infront of the ref and was grinding his head into the ring post, am i missing something here?


----------



## Chan Hung

RapShepard said:


> Actually it being Rich Swann in a rematch makes sense


Would make sense but for an AEW ppv would be risky in my opinion.


----------



## La Parka

Just make every match no DQ


----------



## Ham and Egger

Shouldn't that just be a straight up disqualification?


----------



## Chan Hung

SAMCRO said:


> Ok how was that not a DQ? Arn literally punched him infront of the ref and was grinding his head into the ring post, am i missing something here?


I like how Arn is like no fucks given, even he knows the refs don't do shit at this point.


----------



## Chan Hung

La Parka said:


> Just make every match no DQ


For a company that claims to be sports like, theres no rules. Its an ALL NO DQ show.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

SAMCRO said:


> Why does this company act as if QT Marshal was some kind of name outside of AEW? this guy was nothing, a failed jobber from ROH yet they put this guy alongside Cody as if the world should know who he is or something. This balding mediocre jobber has no business leading a faction, hell he had no business being in Cody's faction.


You don't need to know him outside of AEW, the storyline is simple QT wants to get out of the shadow of Cody. It's not a bad story and 
QT is no god of wrestling but is technically solid this match should be pretty well executed......why not watch it before laying judgement?


----------



## Trophies

Is anything a DQ lol


----------



## RapShepard

That's why the quote earlier was so silly. You'd don't do DQs and Count Outs. But do hella interference, so what's the difference if the ending is muddy regardless


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Chan Hung said:


> For a company that claims to be sports like, theres no rules. Its an ALL NO DQ show.


Blood n guts bitches lol


----------



## Shleppy

What exactly are the rules in AEW? They toss AA but allow a bunch of interference in other matches?

This is one of the things I hate about modern wrestling


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Cody gain some mass


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Geeee

Arn barely connected. Would be a shitty DQ IMO


----------



## qntntgood

Chan Hung said:


> He sucks ass.


Okay with a name like blood and gut,this event so far is turning into a popcorn fart.


----------



## kyledriver

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah lunar modules are just moon rocks( buds dipped in hash/distillate and rolled in keef ...for the non smokers lol)
> 
> I grow my own but I bought the moon rocks for 75 bucks for an eighth.
> 
> Ounces out here are from 160 to 220 for top notch but I can get greenhouse for hella cheap.


Lunar modules is a way cooler name tbf

Sounds about the same price wise.

Cheers

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka

QT Marshall is a perfect example of a guy who should just be a trainer.


----------



## DaSlacker

SAMCRO said:


> Why does this company act as if QT Marshal was some kind of name outside of AEW? this guy was nothing, a failed jobber from ROH yet they put this guy alongside Cody as if the world should know who he is or something. This balding mediocre jobber has no business leading a faction, hell he had no business being in Cody's faction.


I think the only time I 'remember' seeing QT Marshall before AEW was jobbing on ROH on HDNet...Same with Orange Cassidy.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

RapShepard said:


> 3.5 you're an easy pleaser no knock


I gave credit for making a Nakazawa match watchable, also enjoyed the Callis omega switcheroo early on.

Remember I have criteria I stick to when judging haha


----------



## Chan Hung

First match was smart though, putting on Mox and Omega to start the show was a very goood move to be honest. Better than some jobber


----------



## Mr316

This seriously sucks.


----------



## La Parka

Alright, I was wrong.

They should've just done a full 2 hr gimmick match.


----------



## SAMCRO

$Dolladrew$ said:


> You don't need to know him outside of AEW, the storyline is simple QT wants to get out of the shadow of Cody. It's not a bad story and
> QT is no god of wrestling but is technically solid this match should be pretty well executed......why not watch it before laying judgement?


QT is terrible, one of blandest wrestlers of all time, no one gives a fuck about him wanting to get out of Cody's shadow, he had no business even being in Cody's shadow to begin with, he has no business even being on tv.


----------



## qntntgood

Ham and Egger said:


> Shouldn't that just be a straight up disqualification?


It would make sense,but tony clown get back himself it a corner with his earlier statements.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> This seriously sucks.


JR enjoys this though.


----------



## DaSlacker

Chan Hung said:


> For a company that claims to be sports like, theres no rules. Its an ALL NO DQ show.


It all makes sense, in Tony's head lol


----------



## Dr. Middy

They come from the school of NJPW refs with the lack of DQs. I love NJPW, but they are also really inconsistent there with that as well, one of the few negatives I'll give them.

I wouldn't mind AEW doing DQs, they should, but you don't have to do like a ton of them like WWE does.


----------



## Chan Hung

That tombstone was way off. 

I agree with most, AEW needs to fucking stop with the stupid after births and no dq's...enforce some shit if they want to make it more realistic.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm gonna take a wild guess that QT wins by Ogogo using his body punch.


----------



## kyledriver

Jr's pissed tonight lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

HAHA It's over


----------



## SAMCRO

LOL QT kicking out of a Tombstone? are you fucking kidding me? i know its not Cody's finisher but the visual of this jobber kicking out of Undertaker's finisher is fucking laughable. Then he kicks out of Cross Roads? get the fuck outta here.


----------



## One Shed

Cody had to get the first blood heh.


----------



## Chan Hung

Holy shit, his eye is bloody. Just like Dustin's eye was fucked too recently


----------



## holy

SAMCRO said:


> LOL QT kicking out of a Tombstone? are you fucking kidding me? i know tis not Cody's finisher but the visual of this jobber kicking out of Undertaker's finisher is fucking laughable.


It was beyond ridiculous.


----------



## The XL 2

It's hard to tell stories and create emotional investment when every match is 50/50 with finishes being kicked out of


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

This show has been rough to say the least


----------



## RapShepard

2 matches 2 post match attacks


$Dolladrew$ said:


> I gave credit for making a Nakazawa match watchable, also enjoyed the Callis omega switcheroo early on.
> 
> Remember I have criteria I stick to when judging haha


I like Nakazawa but just didn't see that being that high.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Finishers don't exist anymore.


----------



## Chan Hung

Gut punch for Blood and Guts eh?


----------



## SAMCRO

Hey look its the guy whos finisher is a punch to the gut....


----------



## Adapting

oMG TheRE iS bL00d


----------



## TD Stinger

I guess Cody vs. Ogogo might be the DON plan. They must be really high on Ogogo.


----------



## Shleppy

LMAO another one

This company is ridiculous


----------



## Chan Hung

Ethan Page is the new Kerwin White.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Oh yeah, a fist in the abdomen will knock you out...


----------



## 3venflow

Cody is still AEW's best babyface besides Hangman, should be in the world title picture IMO.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*LMAO I thought somebody forgot to make the blood and guts thread, but I forgot I had the OP ignored and couldn't see it.*


----------



## qntntgood

Yay super Cody wins again,here comes the after birth.


----------



## Geeee

I actually kinda liked that match.

I hope Ogogo is not gonna be an evil foreign heel...


----------



## Mr316

They’re trying so hard with Scorpio Sky yet...nobody cares.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Well, I was half right.... Ogogo gave him that GUT PUNCH. What a lame finisher. Smh


----------



## RapShepard

Scorpio just doesn't have it


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Stop trying to make Scorpio Sky a thing


----------



## Boxingfan

Scorpio sky sucks


----------



## Trophies

Scorpio Sky and Ethan Page about to drop the sickest mixtape of the year.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Ridiculous shit. QT Marshall kicking out of Tombstone Piledrivers and Cross Rhodes. How can he ever beat anyone good with the Cross Rhodes again?


----------



## Chan Hung

Ethan reminds me of Gargano.


----------



## shandcraig

I don't understand why aew hired Ethan, he sucked in impact and he sucks here. Than again they are still pretending Scorpio sky is good. This guy's never going to get over


----------



## Boldgerg

Scorpio is so fucking shit.


----------



## FrankenTodd

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]he stole riddle me this big black bat from Batman


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate

QT kicking out of the Tombstone Piledriver, what a joke of a spot


----------



## Chan Hung

And another attack from behind hahaha Holy shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*So they just made a whole stable to stop Cody just for the leader to lose clean via submission a few weeks later.*


----------



## Dr. Middy

Scorpio as a heel is meh, but I like Page, he has a lot more to him.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

They really need to create tension without using false finishes only. I like false finishes but when you spam them it loses it's appeal. It's lazy psychology.


----------



## La Parka

This is such a weird way to shoot an interview. 

Why is Page is in a different row than the interviewer and Sky? it makes it look like hes trying to compensate for being short.


----------



## Shock Street

Sky is terrible lmao


----------



## Geeee

Scorpio has not earned the right to call Sting "Steve"


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Extremelyunderrated

I freakin love Darby


----------



## Shleppy

Is it just me or does every backstage promo in AEW end up with an attack?


----------



## SAMCRO

Did they ever explain why Scorpio Sky and Page are a team? seems like one day they was just together with no explanation, or maybe i' missed it.


----------



## Adapting

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I did that with my girl the other night. That's concerning.


----------



## shandcraig

Aew is so fucking lucky to have such a unique venue to utilize during covid


----------



## NXT Only

I loved this Scorpio, Ego and Darby segment.


----------



## Mr316

That was good.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Scorpio and Ethan Page is the most random team up, and I don't like it.


----------



## izhack111

Holy shit yes kill him!


----------



## Chan Hung

Holy shit someone get the gif of Darby tumbling down! LOL


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *So they just made a whole stable to stop Cody just for the leader to lose clean via submission a few weeks later.*


Booker of the year!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## FrankenTodd

I know damn well I do not see Scorpio fighting in some damn Louboutins.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

That reminded me of Zach Gowen


----------



## 3venflow

Ethan Page is hella good when given something to work with.


----------



## Whoanma

Sting should grab his big black bat, shine it up real nice, turn it sideways and stick it straight up Scorpio Sky’s candy ass!


----------



## The XL 2

Darbin, much like Jeff Hardy, works because he comes across as authentic.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Where the hell is Sting!!?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Booker of the year!


*I forgot to mention on FREE television.*


----------



## qntntgood

Okay,the Darby Allen beat was cool.


----------



## somerandomfan

RapShepard said:


> Actually it being Rich Swann in a rematch makes sense


It would make sense but kayfabe wise that's already dead, Impact already said the contract for the match eliminated the automatic rematch, they already started qualifying matches for a match to decide the #1 contender and Swann isn't even in those.


----------



## Adapting

Darby is the sole reason to watch this show. The dude is crazy.


----------



## SAMCRO

Chan Hung said:


> And another attack from behind hahaha Holy shit.


Yeah in AEW an interview can't happen without an interruption, and a match can't just end without someone running out to attack the winner


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Can't believe a star like Darby is stuck in a feud with Scorpio and Page....


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I love the way Darby just cut these clowns off by flying into them out of nowhere.*


----------



## Trophies

I thought that spot all the way down there was Sting already down from an attack lol


----------



## NXT Only

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *So they just made a whole stable to stop Cody just for the leader to lose clean via submission a few weeks later.*


Yes. QT doesn't deserve a huge payoff match. This was short and sweet.


----------



## One Shed

Darby is going to land wrong one day and I am not looking forward to that.


----------



## TD Stinger

That stuff from Darby was the highlight of the show so far. Honestly thought for a split second they'd throw him off the top of the stands, lol.


----------



## SAMCRO

Why the fuck are we getting a picture in picture of Darby being checked on? talk about pointless.


----------



## Geeee

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *So they just made a whole stable to stop Cody just for the leader to lose clean via submission a few weeks later.*


Is QT the leader? Maybe the manager now. In kayfabe, could he beat Ogogo or Comoroto?


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Darby deserves better, SMH


----------



## rich110991

Darby the star ⭐


----------



## holy

The Darby segment was the first thing on the show that I liked. I also liked the outdoor setting of it. The segment caught the attention of my brother who barely watches AEW at all.

More of this please!


----------



## Adapting

SAMCRO said:


> Why the fuck are we getting a picture in picture of Darby being checked on? talk about pointless.


What if the doctors threw him down the rest of the stairs?


----------



## RapShepard

Geeee said:


> I actually kinda liked that match.
> 
> I hope Ogogo is not gonna be an evil foreign heel...


He's already stated he hates America he's just here for a check. Then just laid his countries flag over a bloody Captain America... He's a foreign heel. Which is fine, fans eat it up


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

NXT Only said:


> Yes. QT doesn't deserve a huge payoff match. This was short and sweet.


*I'm okay with this continuing if it means Ogogo gets to knock out Cody on PPV.*


----------



## Ham and Egger

That was a great backstage brawl. Darby has a frantic style that makes everything he does look amazing.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Dr. Britt Baker D.M.D. is here. Finally business is about to pick up.


----------



## Chan Hung

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


HOLY SHIT!!!!!


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *So they just made a whole stable to stop Cody just for the leader to lose clean via submission a few weeks later.*


Love Cody, but he loves to give himself those big moments


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

They also never really explained why they are going after Darby. This feels like a rehash of the Darby vs Team Taz thing.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390104312739766277


----------



## 3venflow

Wonder if Darby will have to vacate the title through injury. It'd be one way of reviving his blood feud with Ethan.


----------



## Trophies

At least I didn’t have to pay 40 or 50 bucks for this lol first 45 minutes haven’t been great.


----------



## Chan Hung

Ham and Egger said:


> That was a great backstage brawl. Darby has a frantic style that makes everything he does look amazing.


Fucker doesn't care, he probably gets off to pain anyways so might as well have him enjoy it lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Trophies said:


> At least I didn’t have to pay 40 or 50 bucks for this lol first 45 minutes haven’t been great.


This. This show will likely be better than DON and its free. There you go.


----------



## Alright_Mate

With the history they have, Ethan vs Darby would actually be a decent feud, if Scorpio Sky wasn’t fucking involved.


----------



## Geeee

RapShepard said:


> He's already stated he hates America he's just here for a check. Then just laid his countries flag over a bloody Captain America... He's a foreign heel. Which is fine, fans eat it up


I hate this shit so much because I'm not American. I guess I will cheer for UK LOL


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Scorpio and Ethan Page is the most random team up, and I don't like it.


Yeah they're like one of those random tag teams that gets automatically generated in universe mode in one of the WWE games where it just picks two people from the roster at random and teams them up with no rhyme or reason.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> They also never really explained why they are going after Darby. This feels like a rehash of the Darby vs Team Taz thing.


*They kind of did. Scorpio is mad because he spent his whole career being a good guy just to get stepped over, and feels like being bad is the only way to take what he thinks he deserves in the TNT title. I don't know how Ethan Page plays into this.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Mr316

Holy crap. Julia Hart or Julia GREEN? She’s not ready for TV.


----------



## Adapting

Julia Hart is not fit for this match. She's fit to sit on my face though.


----------



## RapShepard

somerandomfan said:


> It would make sense but kayfabe wise that's already dead, Impact already said the contract for the match eliminated the automatic rematch, they already started qualifying matches for a match to decide the #1 contender and Swann isn't even in those.


Didn't know, thanks


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *They kind of did. Scorpio is mad because he spent his whole career being a good guy just to get stepped over, and feels like being bad is the only way to take what he thinks he deserves in the TNT title. I don't know how Ethan Page plays into this.*


Generic boring heel motivations 101. I'm bad now because I want to do things my way.


----------



## RiverFenix

Clean liver punch like that shuts your body down. I mean it doesn't make sense on a wrestling show when you were kicking out of tombstone piledrivers minutes before, but it's legit.


----------



## Chan Hung

Notice how Britt won pretty easily with a jobber. Take notes, thats how its done, not 20 minutes long.


----------



## Trophies

Your future women’s champ....DMD


----------



## shandcraig

RapShepard said:


> Love Cody, but he loves to give himself those big moments


Cody's been carefully putting himself over more than anyone in aew since say 1


----------



## Dr. Middy

Julia Hart feels like one of those horrible 80s jobber types. Good for a squash I guess.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Did they summon one of the Jacksonville Jaguars cheerleaders to fight Britt?*


----------



## Adapting

shandcraig said:


> Cody's been carefully putting himself over more than anyone in aew since say 1


He's gotta make up for all that wwe jobbing lol


----------



## One Shed

UGH Marko is back.


----------



## La Parka

Stunts back.


why?


----------



## Chan Hung

And Marko shit is back


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

This card has been rough.


----------



## izhack111

Is this Aew dark?


----------



## shandcraig

Has anyone seen the 1st episode of dark side of the ring season 3 covering Brian pillman?


----------



## Mr316

The production of this first hour has been god awful.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Ham and Egger

Marko is still alive. 😒


----------



## Boldgerg

I've not watched Dynamite in a month or so, and I have to be honest and say this has been absolute poo so far.


----------



## Geeee

Mr316 said:


> Holy crap. Julia Hart or Julia GREEN? She’s not ready for TV.


She was on a Nightmare Factory Showcase with wrestlers that only had a 12 week camp. So, I think she might only have 12 weeks of training.

She's hot enough for TV anyway


----------



## Chan Hung

So...afterbirth here too?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Alright_Mate

Time to make Griff Garrison a star and have him kill Marko.


----------



## SAMCRO

Why is Brian Pillman jr in a team with that awkward curly haired fuck Griff Garrison? he could be a great singles star, that episode of Darkside of the ring about his dad just came out, he could be a great sympathetic underdog babyface trying to live up to his dads legacy. Instead they got him in some random team with Griff Garrison that was never explained, they just showed up together one day as a team trying to be a knock off of the Hollywood Blondes just because.


----------



## izhack111

This is always cringe to me


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma




----------



## The XL 2

Max Castor is fucking money


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

I wish The Acclaimed would win


----------



## RainmakerV2

Id rather have given 90 minutes to Blood and Guts than some of this mess.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Slap you like Jon Stossel!!!!!

I can’t stand the Acclaim but I had to laugh at that one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316

This first hour has been embarrassing.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Max Caster got bars! 🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Adapting

Extremelyunderrated said:


> I wish The Acclaimed would win


They would be so much better if they were mute.


----------



## 3venflow

Pillman Jr. wearing tribute tights for his dad. I remember Pillman wearing them against Jushin Liger at Superbrawl II.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Acclaim is nowhere near as good as John Cena. Heck they're nowhere near as good as R-Truth.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Mr316 said:


> This first hour has been embarrassing.


This has been RAW levels of bad, NGL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RapShepard

Geeee said:


> I hate this shit so much because I'm not American. I guess I will cheer for UK LOL


That's how you do it lol. But yeah I get how that'd be annoying if you're not from the US lol.

I think the wildest is sometimes in MMA fans will chant USA when neither fighter are from the US


----------



## Shleppy

It's comedy watching Rick Knox trying to enforce rules


----------



## SAMCRO

RainmakerV2 said:


> Id rather have given 90 minutes to Blood and Guts than some of this mess.


Honestly, i mean i didn't like the idea of that match taking up the entire show, but if this was the shit they was gonna throw together to put more matches on the card i'd have rather the Blood and Guts match been the only match on the show.


----------



## Mr316

The D.E.N.N.I.S. System said:


> Acclaim is nowhere near as good as John Cena. Heck they're nowhere near as good as R-Truth.


More importantly, we’re now in 2021.


----------



## izhack111

The D.E.N.N.I.S. System said:


> Acclaim is nowhere near as good as John Cena. Heck they're nowhere near as good as R-Truth.


They fucking suck tbh


----------



## TD Stinger

Bastards gave people hope by thinking Marko was gone only to bring them back tonight.

The balls on these people.


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> Cody's been carefully putting himself over more than anyone in aew since say 1


He's learned well lol. Do small jobs to make your other ridiculousness passable. How can you judge the man who can't win the world title, that's genius carny manuvering


----------



## RainmakerV2

Are they getting an overrun? You still have this match, a miro promo, a world title announcement, then blood and guts build and entrances...its already 9 o clock.


----------



## Mr316

Not a single promo or backstage segment in the first hour to hype the blood in guts match coming up. They’re clueless.


----------



## Shock Street

Shleppy said:


> It's comedy watching Rick Knox trying to enforce rules


I wish they would just replace all the current refs


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> Has anyone seen the 1st episode of dark side of the ring season 3 covering Brian pillman?


It's cool, though as somebody who didn't see Brian pillman it felt kind of dick sucky. Like sure, sure next big thing. Man had bitches tho.


----------



## TD Stinger

RainmakerV2 said:


> Are they getting an overrun? You still have this match, a miro promo, a world title announcement, then blood and guts build and entrances...its already 9 o clock.


It's only 8:50 EST at the moment. Assuming this match ends soon and the announcement is quick, they'll still have plenty of time for B&G.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

RainmakerV2 said:


> Are they getting an overrun? You still have this match, a miro promo, a world title announcement, then blood and guts build and entrances...its already 9 o clock.


Miro promo and world title announcement should not take more then 30 mins and they should have plenty of time for the main event.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## izhack111

Mr316 said:


> Not a single promo or backstage segment in the first hour to hype the blood in guts match coming up. They’re clueless.


TK is the best!!


----------



## Mr316

So fans paid a ticket to watch 70% of the show on a screen. AEW clearly takes their fans for granted. 😂


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Nothing more I dislike than putting a bunch of people together in a tag team match.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

SCU going away would be amazing. Hopefully they'll take Scorpio with them


----------



## Whoanma

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Nothing more I dislike than putting a bunch of people together in a tag team match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It's official y'all!!!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390106695062495243*


----------



## RainmakerV2

Doesnt SCU have to retire if they lose? Makes the result obvious no?


----------



## Mr316

AEW referees really are the dumbest humans on earth.


----------



## SAMCRO

All the refs in this company act scared to enforce the rules.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

RapShepard said:


> That's how you do it lol. But yeah I get how that'd be annoying if you're not from the US lol.
> 
> I think the wildest is sometimes in MMA fans will chant USA when neither fighter are from the US


Or when both guys are....smh lol


----------



## 3venflow

The end of SCU next week.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Mr316 said:


> So fans paid a ticket to watch 70% of the show on a screen. AEW clearly takes their fans for granted. 😂


The fans knew what it was lol


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

SCU is such garbage


----------



## Alright_Mate

So that match didn’t really need to happen 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Mr316

$Dolladrew$ said:


> The fans knew what it was lol


No they didn’t. Khan offered refunds before the show. Nice try mark.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I'm so hyped for this Nagata/Moxley match. It should rule


----------



## Adapting

Where is Jade. I need some Jade Cargill in my life right about now.


----------



## SAMCRO

Can SCU go away please? i mean they was good in TNA over a decade ago as a team but i don't give a fuck about them at this point, Daniels needs to retire already dudes out of shape and like 51.


----------



## Mr316

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I'm so hyped for this Nagata/Moxley match. It should rule


Nobody cares.


----------



## Trophies

Remember when Kenta was on Dynamite lol


----------



## RainmakerV2

Just get to B and G already.


----------



## Whoanma

NJPW footage.


----------



## Chan Hung

The announcement is up next lol


----------



## izhack111

Why do I need to care about a match with someone I dont know? For me he is just a Japanese jobber


----------



## Trophies

Whoanma said:


> NJPW footage.


FORBIDDEN DOOR


----------



## RapShepard

What did miro say


----------



## Dr. Middy

Mr316 said:


> Nobody cares.


It's my opinion. Nobody asked you.


----------



## FrankenTodd

I don’t give a shit about Moxley.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qntntgood

Who is yuji naga to an America audience,or whatever the fuck his name is ?


----------



## One Shed

FINALLY the belts are out!


----------



## Ham and Egger

The Death Rider is such a cool nickname. I wish they used that moniker in AEW.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Ok so they showed a video package explaining the match and who Yuji Nagata is. That's better than just expecting people to know who they are. That being said I'm looking forward to that match.


----------



## Geeee

it must be cold in Jacksonville


----------



## RainmakerV2

Im sure NJPW is dying to have Nakazawa carry their belt around his ankle. Right guys?








/ s


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm going to be honest. I didn't give a single f*** about this match until they played this highlight reel.*


----------



## FrankenTodd

Kenny Omega










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Mr316 said:


> No they didn’t. Khan offered refunds before the show. Nice try mark.


There were literally no matches announced aside from the blood n guts match until like last week......there were even reports saying it was a one match event......

The refunds were for anyone that was confused about the format.....nice try mark.


----------



## RapShepard

Tony lied this entire 2nd hour isn't all Blood and Guts lol


----------



## TD Stinger

We still haven't heard from Miro. Does he interrupt Kenny?


----------



## CovidFan

qntntgood said:


> Who is yuji naga to an America audience,or whatever the fuck his name is ?


Some guy who was in 1995 WCW 

Episode has been trash. Not optimistic for this B+G match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

So is this the main event for DON, being announced now?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

4 world championships. Kenny Omega is truly built differently. Workhorse.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol alot of people watching is like "Wtf is Impact? when did he get that belt?".


----------



## shandcraig

Kenny's classic. This angle for this segment is great


----------



## Chan Hung

HAHAHAAHA>>> ORANGE CASSIDY


----------



## PavelGaborik

Orange Cassidy....LOOL


----------



## izhack111

Lol


----------



## RapShepard

How did OC fall to 2?


----------



## Chan Hung

Well, there you go. Money saved.


----------



## Geeee

PAC vs Orange Cassidy 1 was a great match


----------



## Adapting

GIVE ME PAC. PAC GET THAT TITLE.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

They are really going to give trashiddy a number one contenders opportunity? Terrible


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> Yeah, but putting OC in a PPV main event is business silly. I don't think they're that silly.


They definitely still might be that stupid.


----------



## izhack111

I hope Pac will beat the shit out of this boring Omega


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Mr316 said:


> Nobody cares.


Except the guy you just quoted who was openly hyped about it lmao.....stop pushing your opinion like it matters.


----------



## Whoanma

PAC vs. Freshly Squashed OC?


----------



## Chan Hung

This is exactly what is wrong with AEW. After they fucked over their fans on the last PPV they decide to push this clown on a major ppv.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

It’s ok, I scoffed when I heard Orange Cassidy too.


----------



## SAMCRO

qntntgood said:


> Who is yuji naga to an America audience,or whatever the fuck his name is ?


Khan likes to assume all his viewers know who every Japanese wrestler is and who every indy guy is, he doesn't take into account casual viewers..


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> They definitely still might be that stupid.


I am going to give them the bug benefit of the doubt until it's announced lol


----------



## Boldgerg

Oh dear fucking god.

Can this useless little cunt just FUCK OFF.


----------



## One Shed

They really are going to be that stupid.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I dont believe they'd actually go through with this.


----------



## TD Stinger

.....So help me God if the match is Kenny vs. OC.


----------



## Chan Hung

Pac would be better to be honest. Kenny laughing off OC tells me OC will win.


----------



## RapShepard

Sock hops lol


----------



## CovidFan

Geeee said:


> PAC vs Orange Cassidy 1 was a great match


My favorite of 2020. It'll hook me for next week


----------



## Mr316

They’re gonna put OC in a PPV main event because...”it’s fun to piss Cornette off”.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Omega reacting like everybody in this thread right now 🤣


----------



## Chan Hung

You would think after the bad taste of the last ppv they would do much better this round but they've done worse. Go figure..LOLAEW.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## FrankenTodd

HAHAHAHAHAAHA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

I agree with Kenny Omega. Well god damn.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Orange Cassidy getting the Daniel Bryan push? 😂


----------



## 3venflow

SAMCRO said:


> Khan likes to assume all his viewers know who every Japanese wrestler is and who every indy guy is, he doesn't take into account casual viewers..


They literally just ran a video package and had the announcers talk about him earlier in the show. WCW had Japanese wrestlers appear too, no one complained because fans weren't such entitled bitches in the 90s.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Holy shit they're going to give us Orange fucking Cassidy head lining a PPV 

Lmfao it'll be the first PPV I don't purchase.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Yeah, but putting OC in a PPV main event is business silly. I don't think they're that silly.


*Were you in a coma during Mimosa Mayhem? 🤣*


----------



## Dr. Middy

Would OC/Omega probably as fun as PAC/OC was? Yeah.

Should they be doing it as a PPV World Title match? Absolutely not.


----------



## izhack111

This is a joke


----------



## TD Stinger

I hope this is just a smoke screen before PAC wins next week. I don't mind Orange, but I don't need to see him in a World Title match.


----------



## One Shed

Nak vs Trashidy is more appropriate.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Two Sheds I bet you prefer the janitor over these options 😂*


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

This is so cringe


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Were you in a coma during Mimosa Mayhem? [emoji1787]*


Nah thought that was dumb. But this would be a wild choice for 1 of their 4 PPVs


----------



## holy

Can these guys fuck off already?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Jeez that promo was bad.

Well, at least we got the Blood and Guts match next. Looking forward to it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## izhack111

This promo is so bad..when will people get that Omega fucking sucks


----------



## RapShepard

Good promo by Kenny tho nonetheless. Sold the story well if they go that silly direction


----------



## Ham and Egger

OC vs Omega is the match i didn't know i wanted. Omega geeking Cassidy was hilarious. 😂


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Chan Hung said:


> You would think after the bad taste of the last ppv they would do much better this round but they've done worse. Go figure..LOLAEW.


In front of a full capacity crowd too, how embarrassing


----------



## FrankenTodd

Thank you Kenny!! We don’t deserve you!!! Hahahhah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Kenny burned him. Lol. Sadly, that means OC will probably be his opponent.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Jeez that promo was bad.
> 
> Well, at least we got the Blood and Guts match next. Looking forward to it.


*We finally agree on something 😏*


----------



## Chan Hung

They really want to plant the seeds that this will happen


PavelGaborik said:


> Holy shit they're going to give us Orange fucking Cassidy head lining a PPV
> 
> Lmfao it'll be the first PPV I don't purchase.


Same. I bought every single one. The last one pissed me the fuck off when in reality Dynamite was better. I thought okay they should have realized what a bad show it was for the price so they'll obviously not make the same mistake, and well today they decide to give the hard paying fans an OC main event push on a supposedly big time ppv. No thanks. Not giving them more money for now.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

You knew once fans came back OC would get heated back up he is popular in AEW. It's not shocking at all that they'd match him in a meaningful match and anyone who missed the first match between these two.......it was a treat. I'm looking forward to the rematch it's going to be great.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Omega had a good promo here, but the segment was a little too long for me.


----------



## qntntgood

Chan Hung said:


> This is exactly what is wrong with AEW. After they fucked over their fans on the last PPV they decide to push this clown on a major ppv.


He's tony clowns favorite,wrestler and this is what happens when fans constantly tell them they can do no wrong.


----------



## Trophies

OC ain’t winning but I’ll bet 100 bucks he and Omega can put on a classic.


----------



## Boldgerg

Orange Cassidy in a world title match at your biggest PPV. You seriously could not make this shit up.

Utterly embarrassing. They've lost the plot. The guy is a fucking jobber. That's his level. What is happening?


----------



## Chan Hung

Whoanma said:


> Kenny burned him. Lol. Sadly, that means OC will probably be his opponent.


Kenny vs Pac would be better.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Good promo by Kenny Omega.


----------



## Chan Hung

Boldgerg said:


> Orange Cassidy in a world title match at your biggest PPV.
> 
> You seriously could not make this shit up. Utterly embarrassing. They've lost the plot. The guy is a fucking jobber. That's his level. What is happening?


I hate to say this but Cornette is right, it's all a nerd fantasy fetish Tony has about this clown. He's okay at the midcard level i suppose, but holy shit, you want people to buy the show Tony Khan, not fucking save their money moron.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

izhack111 said:


> This promo is so bad..when will people get that Omega fucking sucks


There is a reason he's world champion for 3 companies at the same time. And it's not because he "fucking sucks"


----------



## somerandomfan

3venflow said:


> They literally just ran a video package and had the announcers talk about him earlier in the show. *WCW had Japanese wrestlers appear too*, no one complained because fans weren't such entitled bitches in the 90s.


On top of that, he was even one of them.


----------



## 3venflow

I'm afraid they will run Kenny vs OC cause they have never had a heel vs heel PPV main event and DT are working as heels against Beat Friends. I like how they've tied that feud into the world title picture, making it mean somehing, but Kenny vs OC feels Dynamite not DON. Kenny would drag Cassidy to his career best and make people believe he could would win though.


----------



## One Shed

Still not getting to it huh?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## qntntgood

Mr316 said:


> They’re gonna put OC in a PPV main event because...”it’s fun to piss Cornette off”.


Fun to piss him,or are they giving him a good laugh because they just proved cornette right.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I thought they forgot about Miro. Haha


----------



## RiverFenix

PAC vs Orange non finish leads to Omega choosing not to fight either and wants Moxley and the IWGP Title to add to his collection of belts.


----------



## Boldgerg

Chan Hung said:


> I hate to say this but Cornette is right, it's all a nerd fantasy fetish Tony has about this clown. He's okay at the midcard level i suppose, but holy shit, you want people to buy the show Tony Khan, not fucking save their money moron.


He is so far from a main event talent it's unbelievable. It's fucking lunacy.


----------



## RapShepard

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Jeez that promo was bad.
> 
> Well, at least we got the Blood and Guts match next. Looking forward to it.





izhack111 said:


> This promo is so bad..when will people get that Omega fucking sucks


I think that promo was good even if the direction isn't my preference. He sold it just like it kayfabe makes sense "no way am I fighting Orange Cassidy, he's basically a meme. Obviously I'm facing someone like Pac who's near my level"


----------



## Shleppy

So Omega vs OC in the DON Main Event?

Well I wasn't buying the PPV anyways after wasting my money on Revolution, so I don't really care


----------



## izhack111

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> There is a reason he's world champion for 3 companies at the same time. And it's not because he "fucking sucks"


Without his NJPW run he would be a poor midcarder


----------



## RapShepard

$Dolladrew$ said:


> You knew once fans came back OC would get heated back up he is popular in AEW. It's not shocking at all that they'd match him in a meaningful match and anyone who missed the first match between these two.......it was a treat. I'm looking forward to the rematch it's going to be great.


Omega and OC wrestled a solo match?


----------



## Mr316

Miro vs Darby without any build up...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chan Hung said:


> Kenny vs Pac would be better.


*Let's all be honest with ourselves whether you hate or love Orange Cassidy, you know damn well that Cassidy vs Omega will illicit a stronger reaction than Omega vs PAC. Of course Pac will have the better wrestling match, but Cassidy will garner the most investment, whether positive or negative.*


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Oh no!!! Hope Darby doesn't lose


----------



## Geeee

Miro vs Darby sounds sick but I want Darby to win


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

RapShepard said:


> I think that promo was good even if the direction isn't my preference. He sold it just like it kayfabe makes sense "no way am I fighting Orange Cassidy, he's basically a meme. Obviously I'm facing someone like Pac who's near my level"


Eh, his delivery is poor. I'm talking whole promo, not just the end of it where he dismissed Cassidy.

Edit: Also, Miro better beat Darby next week. If he's just filler for him, then fuck that.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol if Cassidy beats Pac i swear....


----------



## Chan Hung

Even my mom just said when Miro was out...."Why is Tony repeating what they are saying when they talk?" Holy shit Tony cant hide he knows the speech they are saying haha


----------



## 3venflow

Next week is stacked beyond belief.


----------



## shandcraig

K so is miro done being a nerd? That was the first time I liked him. Good promo


----------



## TD Stinger

Pretty big card next week.


----------



## Dr. Middy

izhack111 said:


> Without his NJPW run he would be a poor midcarder


Wrestler would be much less successful without the best years of his entire career. Great argument.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Next week is abnormally loaded


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Let's all be honest with ourselves whether you hate or love Orange Cassidy, you know damn well that Cassidy vs Omega will illicit a stronger reaction than Omega vs PAC. Of course Pac will have the better wrestling match, but Cassidy will garner the most investment, whether positive or negative.*


At least it guarantees I save money this month.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

RapShepard said:


> Omega and OC wrestled a solo match?


No no pac and OC


----------



## Ham and Egger

Well... you had a great run as TNT champ, Darby. 💀


----------



## Chan Hung

Obviously Tony Khan wants OC vs Omega more for his own enjoyment, rather than giving the majority fans a match they will want to buy. He's rich so good for him, he can handle the lower buyrates now.


----------



## Trophies

War Games


----------



## 3venflow

Pinnacle wearing white for the blood effect.


----------



## SAMCRO

That white and gold gear MJF is wearing looks sick.


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> Let's all be honest with ourselves whether you hate or love Orange Cassidy, you know damn well that Cassidy vs Omega will illicit a stronger reaction than Omega vs PAC. Of course Pac will have the better wrestling match, but *Cassidy will garner the most investment, whether positive or negative.*


So OC is John Cena


----------



## izhack111

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Wrestler would be much less successful without the best years of his entire career. Great argument.


As someone who didn't watched NJPW why I need to care about him? He is boring and most of his matches in AEW sucked


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## $Dolladrew$

Darby gonna get murdered


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Next week is abnormally loaded


That's good. If this does well in ratings they keep up the momentum with a fire follow up


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*They really need to stop giving one person multiple feuds, but I'm fine with Miro vs Darby.*


----------



## Whoanma

SAMCRO said:


> Lol if Cassidy beats Pac i swear....


----------



## RiverFenix

Moxley vs Nagata for IWGP US Title
PAC vs OC #1 Contenders Match
Young Bucks vs SCU tag title match (SCU loses they break up forever)
Darby Allin vs Miro for TNT Title


----------



## FrankenTodd

Chan Hung said:


> Even my mom just said when Miro was out...."Why is Tony repeating what they are saying when they talk?" Holy shit Tony cant hide he knows the speech they are saying haha


I noticed that too[emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Shleppy said:


> So Omega vs OC in the DON Main Event?
> 
> Well I wasn't buying the PPV anyways after wasting my money on Revolution, so I don't really care


I mean one positive, they saved a lot of people money in advance. There you go.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> So OC is John Cena


*To the internet fans, yes. Top merch seller that creates a polarizing reaction and isn't the best wrestler.*


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay so is this match "Live"? LOL


----------



## $Dolladrew$

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Moxley vs Nagata for IWGP US Title
> PAC vs OC #1 Contenders Match
> Young Bucks vs SCU tag title match (SCU loses they break up forever)
> Darby Allin vs Miro for TNT Title


Boom goes the Dynamite lol


----------



## Nothing Finer

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Let's all be honest with ourselves whether you hate or love Orange Cassidy, you know damn well that Cassidy vs Omega will illicit a stronger reaction than Omega vs PAC. Of course Pac will have the better wrestling match, but Cassidy will garner the most investment, whether positive or negative.*


The reaction it will illicit is people never buying AEW again. You cannot have that prick as your main event.

Then again, after the last shitshow, perhaps the only people still watching are people who will watch literally anything.


----------



## Ham and Egger

izhack111 said:


> As someone who didn't watched NJPW why I need to care about him? He is boring and most of his matches in AEW sucked


That run is exactly why he is in the position he's in and why he has all those world titles. I do agree that Kenny's first year in AEW was lackluster but he's proven that he's a still a top guy.


----------



## Chan Hung

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *To the internet fans, yes. Top merch seller that creates a polarizing reaction and isn't the best wrestler.*


OC = Orange Cena?  😆 😆 😆 😆


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Chan Hung said:


> Okay so is this match "Live"? LOL


Yes notice the crowd lol


----------



## holy

Tony said the entire second hour of the show would be dedicated to the Blood and Guts match. What a liar, AGAIN.. he has wasted plenty of my time, AGAIN!


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## omaroo

I cant defend this. 

How the hell are they going to have cassidy in the main event for the world title at the next ppv? 

Its pretty obvious he's gona beat PAC which in itself is a travesty. 

I'm sorry but cassidy is a jobber and comedy act nothing more than that. TK really has lost it if they are going this way for the main event at DON. 

I don't understand why they have such a love for making jobbers into stars when that doesn't work.


----------



## izhack111

Ham and Egger said:


> That run is exactly why he is in the position he's in and why he has all those world titles. I do agree that Kenny's first year in AEW was lackluster but he's proven that he's a still a top guy.


I will give him more time..we will see


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> At least it guarantees I save money this month.


*Unfortunate that you can't write it off on taxes as a business expense like Cornette 😂*


----------



## Adapting

They look like some intense janitors.


----------



## Geeee

Nothing Finer said:


> The reaction it will illicit is people never buying AEW again. You cannot have that prick as your main event.
> 
> Then again, after the last shitshow, perhaps the only people still watching are people who will watch literally anything.


Orange Cassidy is pretty popular. Not sure why you think this will hurt the buyrate. He's definitely more popular than PAC.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Jericho looks like he drank a fifth then asked for thirds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Fucking goosebumps with all those fans. First time it's felt like a true live crowd since the pandemic.


----------



## SAMCRO

So is Jericho ever gonna have another song by Fozzy anyone knows other than Judas?


----------



## Dr. Middy

izhack111 said:


> As someone who didn't watched NJPW why I need to care about him? He is boring and most of his matches in AEW sucked


I mean, if you think everything he does sucks it's going to be basically impossible for you to care about him then. I'm just curious what about him is that horrible, dude is one of the best wrestlers in the business when he's on, and his cocky heel sthick is good stuff. I mean for the vast majority of fans he's had a handful of matches people would call classics like the PAC matches and the tag match with Hangman and the Bucks.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

omaroo said:


> I cant defend this.
> 
> How the hell are they going to have cassidy in the main event for the world title at the next ppv?
> 
> Its pretty obvious he's gona beat PAC which in itself is a travesty.
> 
> I'm sorry but cassidy is a jobber and comedy act nothing more than that. TK really has lost it if they are going this way for the main event at DON.
> 
> I don't understand why they have such a love for making jobbers into stars when that doesn't work.


He's not going to win. 100% he is losing. Kenny not dropping the title anytime soon.


----------



## Chan Hung

Nothing Finer said:


> The reaction it will illicit is people never buying AEW again. You cannot have that prick as your main event.
> 
> Then again, after the last shitshow, perhaps the only people still watching are people who will watch literally anything.


People are using so many excuses to cover for OC in a top main event on one of the biggest ppvs you have. This is like having the equivalent of your WWE world champ vs. R Truth at Summerslam as your main event.


----------



## NXT Only

Inner Circle and Pinnacle both look so badass in their own ways.


----------



## holy

The fans singing Judas are FUCKING CRINGE.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Listen to the crowd! Lets go IC


----------



## Adapting

This double cage and double ring is actually kinda sick honestly.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Wow they have quite alot more fans than usual. Probably feels like a strange event to attend with only one match being live though.


----------



## Boldgerg

Geeee said:


> Orange Cassidy is pretty popular. Not sure why you think this will hurt the buyrate. He's definitely more popular than PAC.


He's popular amongst dweebs. He's a niche. He is never, ever going to sell PPV's and tickets.


----------



## Chan Hung

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Holy shit! HAHA Tony needs to tone down saying the same lines hahaha


----------



## shandcraig

Those ring post cameras are coming I'm so handy for this match


----------



## Boldgerg

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Wow they have quite alot more fans than usual. Odd though since *I think this is the only match they are actually seeing live?*


Huh?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Sammy with a fire start to the match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## NXT Only

Boldgerg said:


> He's popular amongst dweebs. He's a niche. He is never, ever going to sell PPV's and tickets.


Neither is PAC then.


----------



## SAMCRO

For the ones comparing OC to Cena, fuck at least Cena could cut a promo, Cassidy literally just stands and stares every promo....and when he does utter a word its terrible. He's over for being a comedy act, like R truth.


----------



## shandcraig

I just noticed the unnecessary steel structure running across the roof. Expect some crazy bumps coming off that


----------



## izhack111

The cage looks great


----------



## Boldgerg

NXT Only said:


> Neither is PAC then.


Nope, probably not, but he'd put on a better match.


----------



## One Shed

SAMCRO said:


> For the ones comparing OC to Cena, fuck at least Cena could cut a promo, Cassidy literally just stands and stares every promo....and when he does utter a word its terrible.


"8/10 on the mic though tbh"


----------



## Chan Hung

omaroo said:


> I cant defend this.
> 
> How the hell are they going to have cassidy in the main event for the world title at the next ppv?
> 
> Its pretty obvious he's gona beat PAC which in itself is a travesty.
> 
> I'm sorry but cassidy is a jobber and comedy act nothing more than that. TK really has lost it if they are going this way for the main event at DON.
> 
> I don't understand why they have such a love for making jobbers into stars when that doesn't work.


Yes plus OC isn't winning the world title so it's also predictable.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sammy looks amazing right now.*


----------



## One Shed

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Sammy looks amazing right now.*


Glad they gave him some time to shine.


----------



## 3venflow

Sammy is such lovable underdog.


----------



## izhack111

Oh shit!


----------



## qntntgood

What the fuck chair shots to the head ?


----------



## Dr. Middy

This is hot right now, god damn.


----------



## Geeee

Man live crowds are awesome! Thank you Jacksonville for risking your health for my entertainment!


----------



## NXT Only

Boldgerg said:


> Nope, probably not, but he'd put on a better match.


True.


----------



## Shleppy

I'm loving this so far

Chair shot to the head is taboo but Sammy took it good with hands up


----------



## 3venflow

Holy fuck this is awesome.


----------



## izhack111

This is crazy


----------



## shandcraig

This is a great Match so far. Much better to come


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Prayer Police

he fucked up


----------



## Ham and Egger

Spears CROWNED Sammy! Goddamn!!! 


Spanish Fly!!!! This match is fucking bonkers!


----------



## Mr316

Great stuff.


----------



## SAMCRO

lol announcers throwing out like 15 excuses for Sammy's botch .


----------



## Geeee

Credit to Excalibur for covering for Sammy there with a logical explanation!


----------



## somerandomfan

Boldgerg said:


> Huh?


First hour was pretaped, so the tag match, Cody/QT, Britt vs jobber, and the tag team 4 way didn't even happen tonight so they watched it on the screen.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Holy chaos! Damn


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390116285544124416


----------



## Chan Hung

Santana going for the STING look?


----------



## Prayer Police

that gap between the cage and ring can't be safe


----------



## Ham and Egger

Motherfuckers are falling through the cage!!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RainmakerV2

They really should have worked out a way to make this commercial free .


----------



## Geeee

I really hope Santana and Ortiz become tag champs eventually


----------



## 3venflow

Spears has been a monster in this match.


----------



## izhack111

The cage spots are fucking nasty


----------



## SAMCRO

I really hope they push Sammy to the main event world title picture at some point, dude is so fucking good.


----------



## Boxingfan

If you haven't loved Inner Circle v Pinnacle feud, and I know some folks haven't, this match has been everything it needed to be so far.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wardlow coming in should have been a huge deal and it happens during commercial smh.


----------



## NXT Only

What fuckery will MJF pull before entering the cage? Jericho will obviously go last. Is MJF going to lock the cage from the inside so the GOAT cant get in?


----------



## RapShepard

Yeah I'm just not a fan of this match type I guess. Because the NXT ones are just okay to me as well. But least there's blood


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390117566782259201


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

This match was worth the wait


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> Spears has been a monster in this match.


Stare face


----------



## Boldgerg

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wardlow coming in should have been a huge deal and it happens during commercial smh.


Fucking pisses me off. When are they going to treat him right?


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Wardlow Reigns


----------



## Ham and Egger

Wardlow looking like a damn BEAST right now.


----------



## Boldgerg

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Wardlow Reigns


No.


----------



## Geeee

SAMCRO said:


> I really hope they push Sammy to the main event world title picture at some point, dude is so fucking good.


I think they will. AEW uses Sammy's VLOG as a second BTE. The only question mark is if he does something dumb backstage


----------



## MrMeeseeks

They made the right call saving this for a live crowd


----------



## Chan Hung

This match puts the entire Raw of 2021 to shame.


----------



## Geeee

Hager must've gotten a wound training for MMA?


----------



## Prayer Police

that gap is making me uneasy


----------



## Geeee

AEW has so much awesome young talent just in this one match


----------



## Chan Hung

The blood splattering all over the mat is pretty cool


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

MJF drawing nuclear heat


----------



## Nothing Finer

Geeee said:


> Orange Cassidy is pretty popular. Not sure why you think this will hurt the buyrate. He's definitely more popular than PAC.


He's a parody of wrestling.


----------



## shandcraig

This is classic


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cash and Dax blade jobs are gnarly.


----------



## izhack111

Here we go!!


----------



## somerandomfan

Chan Hung said:


> This match puts the entire Raw of 2021 to shame.


On one hand you're completely right even if RAW wasn't as bad as it was, but to be fair RAW of 2021 does a good job shaming itself...


----------



## Chan Hung

That staredown-rundown was cool


----------



## Chan Hung

somerandomfan said:


> On one hand you're completely right even if RAW wasn't as bad as it was, but to be fair RAW of 2021 does a good job shaming itself...


And they too are in comfort zone with their loyal 1.7-2.1 million each week even with laazzzzy booking lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

The crowd didn't see the bat reveal. That went over flat. Lol


----------



## RapShepard

Geeee said:


> AEW has so much awesome young talent just in this one match


3 people?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Fuckin commercials man.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Good main event


----------



## Geeee

Pretty dumb to take apart the ring in picture in picture. I missed it!


----------



## RapShepard

Did anybody else go to full screen commercials?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Too many f** commercials. The last 30 minutes should have been uncommercialized.*


----------



## TD Stinger

Anyone else think Pinnacle looked dumb just letting IC regroup? Like I know they did it for the 5 on 5 visual but they had to throw Santana to the other side to make it work, lol.


----------



## Chan Hung

Now this is free, enjoy it. It'll be better than DON lol


----------



## CovidFan

TD Stinger said:


> Anyone else think Pinnacle looked dumb just letting IC regroup? Like I know they did it for the 5 on 5 visual but they had to throw Santana to the other side to make it work, lol.


It's just like the final 4 spot of the Rumble. It's always dumb af. But especially so in this match that's supposed to be intense violence fighting for survival.


----------



## Dr. Middy

TNT probably wanted commercials there I guess. It is what it is I guess, but I wish they had none.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*They just did full screen commercials during this match. F** idiots.*


----------



## Ham and Egger

When did the ropes come apart?


----------



## RapShepard

Idk I think I'd like Blood & Guts and War Games better without the beginning part


----------



## izhack111

Omg


----------



## One Shed

Always great to see the Van Terminator.


----------



## Dr. Middy

This is complete chaos right now and I love it


----------



## Geeee

I'm a little confused about the rules. Is this one fall or elimination?


----------



## Chan Hung

Only thing bleeding from Jericho is his tan.


----------



## shandcraig

I'd hate to be Sammy after this match


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

What's up with the camera ?


----------



## Chan Hung

Geeee said:


> I'm a little confused about the rules. Is this one fall or elimination?


Dont worry. Its AEW, there are NO rules, remember and if there were, no fucks given.


----------



## 3venflow

Sammy isn't gonna wrestle for another two months after this.


----------



## DaSlacker

Geeee said:


> AEW has so much awesome young talent just in this one match


Yep. That young 50 year old Chris Jericho has a great future ahead of him. 😂 

Only joking. Sammy and MJF are awesome. Wardlow is badass and Santana is really underrated.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Destroying the ring in a commerical break, Jesus Christ. I really, really want AEW to succeed but they make it so hard to be a fan.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Geeee said:


> I'm a little confused about the rules. Is this one fall or elimination?


Its submission or surrender.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

WHAT THE HECK IS GOING ON WITH THE CAMERA? This is unwatchable


----------



## Trophies

Lol some where New Jack is smiling.


----------



## Boxingfan

Sam O Mac


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sammy Guevara is like a Shane McMahon who can actually wrestle. MVP of this match for sure.*


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Ok the camera angle is fixed now it was all zoomed in idk what was going on


----------



## NXT Only

RapShepard said:


> Idk I think I'd like Blood & Guts and War Games better without the beginning part


It's supposed to build suspense but it tends to drag since you cant actually win the match until everyone is in.


----------



## Chan Hung

Another fucking commercial?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

Fucking hell, takes a truck to keep Wardlow down.


----------



## NXT Only

Another commercial lol come on TNT.


----------



## Geeee

I need to see Sammy vs Wardlow in a singles match. That throw was great LOL


----------



## RapShepard

NXT Only said:


> It's supposed to build suspense but it tends to drag since you cant actually win the match until everyone is in.


Nah I definitely get why it's like that, but yeah the drag lol. But I also hate ironman matches as well as you know only the last 5 minutes really mean something.


----------



## Ham and Egger

No more breaks!!!!!


----------



## Trophies

Head shots. Shit.


----------



## Mr316

They were all waiting for the commercial. 😂


----------



## the_hound

so much for the no more un protected chairshots and whatch a fucking botch


----------



## 3venflow

No commercials on FITE and I'm loving it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Alright_Mate

3 fucking commercials 🤦‍♂️

A match like this should be on a PPV, not a weekly Dynamite show.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Pinnacle getting killed, wonder what will turn it around.


----------



## Chan Hung

NXT Only said:


> It's supposed to build suspense but it tends to drag since you cant actually win the match until everyone is in.


It's kind of cool since its a preview of what is to come, plus it can build on someone hurt or what have you before it goes official


----------



## NXT Only

RapShepard said:


> Nah I definitely get why it's like that, but yeah the drag lol. But I also hate ironman matches as well as you know only the last 5 minutes really mean something.


Pretty much anything with a clock involved it seems.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Now its just an one sided ass whipping from the IC. Looks like the Pinnacle is winning tonight.


----------



## 3venflow

Oh shit, MJF and Jericho are going up.


----------



## izhack111

Here we go!


----------



## RiverFenix

Absolutely criminal not to do this commercial free. Takes you out of the match every time.


----------



## somerandomfan

This should not have been when they picked to go to picture in picture.

Also I knew something looked weird about that roof, someone's going through it.


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> No commercials on FITE and I'm loving it.


Don't be a Rub It In Rodney


----------



## TD Stinger

Oh shit MJF and Jericho on top of the cage


----------



## Boldgerg

Jericho's fake tan lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Cmon wtf with the commercials.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*At least Triple H is smart enough to disable commercials during big TV broadcasts, but Tony Khan hasn't gotten the memo yet.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Extremelyunderrated

these commercials are making me mad


----------



## shandcraig

Lol there's a hole in the cage. Why didn't need tuly to open the door for them to go on the roof from the outside


----------



## RapShepard

NXT Only said:


> Pretty much anything with a clock involved it seems.


Agreed


----------



## Bliss316

commercials is going to cost them ratings.


----------



## shandcraig

My bad I thought there was holes. Weird design how it's black In the middle


----------



## Nothing Finer

Why are they doing the big developments in the match during the fucking commercials?! 

Why isn't this on a PPV?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

"No commercials on FITE and I'm loving it. "

Damn wish I knew that 4 commercial breaks ago! But since they say this is the last one no use switching over


----------



## Mister Sinister

I'd really rather Pac took the belt from Omega. Even without any build for Pac as they have done.


----------



## Geeee

It's a good thing Sammy is not on top of the cage or he would die for sure tonight


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

They'll both go through the cage


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Jericho has a blade


----------



## the_hound

oh look a big bunch of guys are going to catch the guy about to be dumped through the cage


----------



## Dr. Middy

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *At least Triple H is smart enough to disable commercials during big TV broadcasts, but Tony Khan hasn't gotten the memo yet.*


Depends. WWE has way more pull than AEW to do that sort of thing. Wouldn't be surprised if they wanted no commercials but got told no.


----------



## Chan Hung

He's gonna throw him on a mattress again??


----------



## Nothing Finer

This is some really fantastic imagery.


----------



## izhack111

Oh no


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RapShepard

Lol well alright


----------



## 3venflow

MJF is pure evil.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Now get the nuclear heat throw him off anyway MJF


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lame ending wtf


----------



## One Shed

Flat ending but great spectacle.


----------



## Chan Hung

So...an afterbirth???


----------



## shandcraig

Are you serious? What a stupid ending


----------



## Boxingfan

What. A crap ending


----------



## Trophies

That shit was crazy. Good ending.


----------



## Chan Hung

So the IC looked like jackoffs saving Jericho and he still gets dumped lmfao


----------



## Bliss316

MFG best heel in wrestling today


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

RIP Jericho


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## the_hound

LOL CONCRETE


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Mick Foley moment coming up.*


----------



## Chan Hung

If you think this is bad...you haven't seen Double or Nothing haha Im sure that will suck worse. Least this saved you money


----------



## One Shed

Now we will see if they actually have him off TV for awhile to actually sell something.


----------



## Adapting

Mans too old for that, he's dead.


----------



## Prayer Police

that was a soft landing


----------



## 3venflow

So they surrendered but he threw Jericho off anyway. This is next level heel shit.


----------



## PavelGaborik

That was an awesome match. 

Throwing him off the end made up for a lackluster ending


----------



## Chan Hung

That looked so gimmicked haha


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Wow the crowd has every reason to boo that finish. Amazing match up until that nonsense.


----------



## CovidFan

God awful finish.

I remember the days where Flair and Dusty climbed on the cage while the others did nothing and then surrendered. A failed ending in a big gimmick match, again.


----------



## Alright_Mate

BAH GAWD, HE THREW HIM ON SPONGE


----------



## Ham and Egger

MJF is the FUCKING DEVIL!


----------



## Dr. Middy

You want a heel finish, that's a heel finish.


----------



## shandcraig

When mjf is more intense than his normal cocky he's very good


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Awful way to end the match with a surrender


----------



## qntntgood

It came in like a lion but left like a lamb,what the fuck.


----------



## FrankenTodd

I expected Jericho to be thrown off because he looked like he had extra padding on under his outfit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2

This was a real match. This is a real feud. Not that play wrestling bullshit


----------



## Good Bunny

Lmao would it have killed them to spray paint the padding silver?


----------



## RapShepard

1. At least Pinnacle won

2. Still don't like War Games or Blood & Guts begging is a drag

3. Lame ending almost as lame as Full Gear. Expect folk to praise it tho


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Jesus MJF is a made man. Gets Inner Circle to surrender, then throws Jericho off anyway. Feels like the biggest heel on the roster by far.


----------



## Chan Hung

Edit


----------



## NXT Only

MJF selling the hell out of this lol


----------



## RainmakerV2

I get why Jericho had to take it but Guevara would have made that look so much better.


----------



## TD Stinger

I like the idea of the ending but I don't think it was as dramatic as they were hoping for, IMO.

Plus when you saw that Jericho just landed into an obvious crash pad in the end, it takes away some of the sting.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*AEW's exploding sets are so awful, lol.*


----------



## qntntgood

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Awful way to end the match with a surrender


An Absolute popcorn fart of a show,had some good.


----------



## somerandomfan

I liked that ending, they built it up as a huge threat (and are selling it as such) to threaten them to give up the match to survive the war, and even after forcing IC to take the bait MJF does it and gets heat for it, that was one of the smartest endings they could have done.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Is that alleged metal actually cheap cardboard? God, that looked horrible. Lame ending, with the lamest, softest big bump I've ever seen. And the crowd is booing at the lameness.

Another massive dud in a big moment for AEW. Horrible.


----------



## Bliss316

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Wow the crowd has every reason to boo that finish. Amazing match up until that nonsense.


AEW is making a habit of letting there fanbase down they keep it up and fans will turn on them.


----------



## Boldgerg

RapShepard said:


> 1. At least Pinnacle won
> 
> 2. Still don't like War Games or Blood & Guts begging is a drag
> 
> *3. Lame ending almost as lame as Full Gear. Expect folk to praise it tho*


Nothing will ever even get close to being that bad.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RapShepard

The XL 2 said:


> This was a real match. This is a real feud. Not that play wrestling bullshit


This was bull shit through and through lol. Blood was good tho


----------



## P Thriller

I mostly enjoy AEW, but man they have an awful habit of not delivering on big matches and having underwhelming finishes. Stupid way to end the match especially since it didn't even look like it hurt to be thrown on a bunch of sponges.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

3venflow said:


> So they surrendered but he threw Jericho off anyway. This is next level heel shit.


You can hear Jericho's voice planning that spot before hand, "We surrender, then throw me off anyway!"


----------



## Alright_Mate

Only one way to describe that main event...

Right winners, anticlimactic ending.


----------



## 3venflow

Well, there you go. The Pinnacle put over after taking some beatings in the build up. That's why you don't bitch and moan without seeing the endgame. I guess Sammy now has a chance to lead if Jericho is off TV for a while?


----------



## RiverFenix

Man, AEW really can't pay off finishes. I long for the sparklers and smoke bombs.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I didn't love the ending. BUT That is one hell of a visual for MJF as a viscious heel


----------



## RainmakerV2

Even Reddit is trashing the finish lol ouch


----------



## NathanMayberry

That ending was lame.. 


This is not going to have the impact that whoever booked this thinks it will. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Dr. Middy

That was fantastic. Violent and brutal with a lot of fun brawling, they did the babyface getting shine then a heat segment pattern right, we got a ton of blood as advertised. I dug the ending, made MJF look like a vicious asshole, really great stuff.


----------



## Nothing Finer

I have a gripe over the commercials and the final spot probably could have looked better, but that aside I think that was really great. They told a proper story, had a big fight feel, felt like the wrestlers were all giving it death and it made MJF look a star.


----------



## RapShepard

somerandomfan said:


> I liked that ending, they built it up as a huge threat (and are selling it as such) to threaten them to give up the match to survive the war, and even after forcing IC to take the bait MJF does it and gets heat for it, that was one of the smartest endings they could have done.


How about just have MJF actually make Jericho tap?


----------



## Adapting

Judas is really in his mind now.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm glad they had air after the match to at least soak in the drama. That match made this show and will easily be a MOTY candidate.


----------



## Boxingfan

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


weak ass bump


----------



## Mr316

Jericho litteraly fell on a bed. 😂


----------



## Geeee

I think they should put the belt on MJF ASAP.


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> Well, there you go. The Pinnacle put over after taking some beatings in the build up. That's why you don't bitch and moan without seeing the endgame. I guess Sammy now has a chance to lead if Jericho is off TV for a while?


Nah the build still sucked that doesn't change anything.


----------



## NXT Only

I enjoyed it, its very difficult to execute endings in gimmick matches. I'm not sure how I would have ended this but it made sense even if the execution wasn't the best.


----------



## kyledriver

I loved that match. On free tv? That's insane! I didn't care for the first hour but that made up for it. 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka

If your big finish is going to look that bad, just don’t do it. Or at least don’t show the spot from that angle.


----------



## DaSlacker

Fantastic match, needlessly overbooked at the end. 

Shame Tony Khan is such a mark for the late 90's. Reminded me of Kanyon and Rikishi in 2000.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

NXT Only said:


> I enjoyed it, its very difficult to execute endings in gimmick matches. I'm not sure how I would have ended this but it made sense even if the execution wasn't the best.


Have him go through a padded table or something


----------



## thorn123

Peoples expectations are unrealistic. That's why wrestling is dying.
Awesome show


----------



## holy

The problem is, Mick Foley set such a high standard with his Hell in a Cell bumps that other ones can feel lame in comparison. It was disappointing to see this match end without MJF throwing Jericho off, but even the throw after felt flat: whatever Jericho fell through wasn't even that big of a distance from the roof of the cage, and it looked cushioned. Shane McMahon jumping off HIAC feels like a much bigger distance from the Cell to the announce table. 

The Blood and Guts match itself started very well, but got worse as the match went on. Too many commercial breaks, and the match between the breaks felt dull as well.


----------



## RapShepard

La Parka said:


> If your big finish is going to look that bad, just don’t do it. Or at least don’t show the spot from that angle.


Should've gone with MJF just tapping him out that makes him look competent. Then have him throw him off anyway just to show he's a shit bag


----------



## the_hound

i'm glad i watched the last 10 minutes, not sure which was worse, the fact they all stopped fighting during the commercial break, jericho just standing there for 3 minutes on the corner of the cage while the stage hand is counting down to going back to live then they all start fighting again or the fact you had jericho just fall on a big pile of sponge.

i can't wait for jims take on this popcorn fart.


----------



## Dr. Middy

RapShepard said:


> How about just have MJF actually make Jericho tap?


Honestly I think everybody would find that anticlimactic too.


----------



## qntntgood

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *AEW's exploding sets are so awful, lol.*


At least when WWE, dose shit like it's believable.


----------



## shandcraig

regardless it was a good first war games.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

TD Stinger said:


> I like the idea of the ending but I don't think it was as dramatic as they were hoping for, IMO.
> 
> Plus when you saw that Jericho just landed into an obvious crash pad in the end, it takes away some of the sting.


Yeah the sec they climbed up I knew someone was going off the top or through the ceiling......in either case I thought no way Jericho takes this bump......once they alluded to MJF pushing him off and panned out.......o seen how big and deep the thing was obviously full of padding so I knew Jericho was getting tossed. 

Great idea but execution just wasnt possible to the degree they intended.....I mean ancient Jericho isn't taking Darby allin bumps and since it was live you couldn't arrange it to hide the gimmicking that well.

I liked the match but the ending was bittersweet in that the Jericho fall sucked but the selling of how ruthless MJF truly is worked especially cuz MJF as always sold the shit out if it.

We knew Jericho was getting written off soon for touring I guess this was it lol


----------



## RapShepard

DaveRA said:


> Peoples expectations are unrealistic.
> Awesome show


Or it just was a flat ending. I mean ladder falls are higher than that and he fell on a clearly padded surface it takes away from it. It's not even an AEW only thing. WWE Hell in a Cell falls suck now because of the over protection. Which is logical for safety, but kills the point of the fall.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Damn, the lot of you shitting on the bump like you all wanted Jericho to actually go through the stage. It was a great finish imo. The heels win and still do a dastardly move afterwards to send an exclamation point.


----------



## CovidFan

DaveRA said:


> Peoples expectations are unrealistic. That's why wrestling is dying.
> Awesome show


They could've ended with decimating Jericho and make the other surrender for him while he doesn't want to quit/surrender. It has the same sympathetic feeling while not being so damn underwhelming.

If you want extra heat after the match, continue beating him until he does say "I surrender". This isn't that hard.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

People will complain, nevertheless this was an awesome main event, it felt like a PPV match, thumbs up.


----------



## thorn123

RapShepard said:


> Or it just was a flat ending. I mean ladder falls are higher than that and he fell on a clearly padded surface it takes away from it. It's not even an AEW only thing. WWE Hell in a Cell falls suck now because of the over protection. Which is logical for safety, but kills the point of the fall.


as someone else said, mick foley raised the bar too high


----------



## RapShepard

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Honestly I think everybody would find that anticlimactic too.


Well I think that's the problem with this match to begin with. But the surrender is just meh especially since as a heel you expect them to follow through anyway. That type of threat only works if a babyface is doing it and a heel is trying to save his ass because he's a pussy


----------



## TD Stinger

I thought overall the match was a success. I enjoyed almost everything before all 10 men were in. Sammy and Wardlow both looked good.

I think it lost a little bit of it's magic honestly when Jericho came in and all 10 men were in. Because after that the IC took over and really stayed on top and then they went right into the stuff on top of the cage. All of the Pinnacle guys (minus Wardlow for a minute) just kind of faded away.

And the ending loses some of it's impact when you see what Jericho ended up falling into. And I don't think it was quite as dramatic as they hoped it would be.


----------



## RapShepard

Ham and Egger said:


> Damn, the lot of you shitting on the bump like you all wanted Jericho to actually go through the stage. It was a great finish imo. The heels win and still do a dastardly move afterwards to send an exclamation point.


Because it was a shitty bump. He fell off a distance that folk do in ladder matches all the time. He fell 6 ft, but they sold it like he was up 15ft in the air.


----------



## Shleppy

Great match with a stupid ass ending, it could have been booked way better

Jericho had to tap, you can still throw him off the cage but there is no reason Jericho couldn't put MJF over

Of course the AEW marks will defend everything this company does, they probably loved this finish and are gonna love Omega vs Orange in the main event at DON


----------



## Geeee

Jericho is 50 years old and has never been a crazy bump guy in his whole career. The ending was more about MJF being treacherous than being a big hardcore bump.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

DaveRA said:


> as someone elee said, mick foley raised the bar too high


Nothing will ever beat that moment, wrestling is 2 PG nowadays.


----------



## RapShepard

DaveRA said:


> as someone else said, mick foley raised the bar too high


No big bumps still work, look at today's ladder matches and look at the Canadian Destroyer through a table that Lucha Bros and The Bucks did. It's just this wasn't nearly high up enough to cover for all the padding he fell into.


----------



## NathanMayberry

Ham and Egger said:


> Damn, the lot of you shitting on the bump like you all wanted Jericho to actually go through the stage. It was a great finish imo. The heels win and still do a dastardly move afterwards to send an exclamation point.


Nah people are just calling out low production value when they see it. You’d think a billionaire would be able to create better sets than an Indie company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

In the end, they elevated MJF and his group but kept the IC looking strong. Even Hager looked great when he entered the ring and I was impressed by how Spears rose to the occasion. This feud has a lot left in it. Great match, they could have made the set he fell on look better but it doesn't even compare to sparklergate. Sammy surrendering showed the unbreakable bond of the IC and pure evil of MJF.

Undercard was a complete bore this week, I didn't enjoy anything on it. But the main event was make or break and it was a success.

Next week's show looks near PPV quality.


----------



## somerandomfan

RapShepard said:


> How about just have MJF actually make Jericho tap?


That wouldn't have gotten the heel heat they were looking for, I'll agree they should have him pick up some submission victories to build him up as a credible threat but this finish built him up as a heel better. My big problem with the finish was the super obvious crash pad and plywood, but that's not as much of a booking problem as much as an effects problem.


----------



## Geeee

I'm sure there is a middle ground between Matt Hardy falling off a ladder, clearing the table and smacking his head off of pure concrete and Jericho falling on a crash mat but I'm not sure Jericho would take that bump


----------



## RapShepard

Geeee said:


> Jericho is 50 years old and has never been a crazy bump guy in his whole career. The ending was more about MJF being treacherous than being a big hardcore bump.


Then don't have the 50 year old guy take the 8 ft fall into obvious heavy padding. If he can't do it, don't do it nothing wrong with that.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Nevermind


----------



## izhack111

NathanMayberry said:


> Nah people are just calling out low production value when they see it. You’d think a billionaire would be able to create better sets than an Indie company.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tbh I saw better spots in some indie shows lol


----------



## shandcraig

now we need to see a ultimate x match. ultimate x in front of a proper crowd and proper sized structure would be epic in aew


----------



## Dr. Middy

RapShepard said:


> Well I think that's the problem with this match to begin with. But the surrender is just meh especially since as a heel you expect them to follow through anyway. That type of threat only works if a babyface is doing it and a heel is trying to save his ass because he's a pussy


That works too yes, but it's not like Pinnacle should have lost either. For what they wanted to do, they did make MJF look like the biggest heel, and more of a vicious one who did the act anyway. I think people are more upset with the crash pad, which is more of a what did you expect with Jericho? If they wanted to have him and MJF be the ending since they were the leaders and end it on such a big spot, I'm not surprised they would protect Jericho a ton.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Ham and Egger said:


> Damn, the lot of you shitting on the bump like you all wanted Jericho to actually go through the stage. It was a great finish imo. The heels win and still do a dastardly move afterwards to send an exclamation point.


Then dont do the bump with a 50 year old who needs that much protection. Could have done the same finish with Guevara who would have made it looked great, have Jericho be the one that actually has to surrender to MJF to save his protege, then MJF laughs in his face as his protege is stretchered out.


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> In the end, they elevated MJF and his group but kept the IC looking strong. Even Hager looked great when he entered the ring and I was impressed by how Spears rose to the occasion. *This feud has a lot left in it.* Great match, they could have made the set he fell on look better but it doesn't even compare to sparklergate. Sammy surrendering showed the unbreakable bond of the IC and pure evil of MJF.
> 
> Undercard was a complete bore this week, I didn't enjoy anything on it. But the main event was make or break and it was a success.
> 
> Next week's show looks near PPV quality.


For fucks sake how ridiculous are AEW and some of you getting. 

"Hey we just did a Exploding Barbwire Loser Leaves Town Blood and Guts Death Match" 

But by God I think this feud still has plenty of legs in it. We'll finish it off with... A singles match.


----------



## RapShepard

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> That works too yes, but it's not like Pinnacle should have lost either. For what they wanted to do, they did make MJF look like the biggest heel, and more of a vicious one who did the act anyway. I think people are more upset with the crash pad, which is more of a what did you expect with Jericho? If they wanted to have him and MJF be the ending since they were the leaders and end it on such a big spot, I'm not surprised they would protect Jericho a ton.


I don't mind the crash pad, if the cage was taller. But folk take higher ladder falls than what just happened. That's what makes it hard to take serious. 

Though I hated the match in general. These just aren't for me with the rule set


----------



## Ham and Egger

RapShepard said:


> Because it was a shitty bump. He fell off a distance that folk do in ladder matches all the time. He fell 6 ft, but they sold it like he was up 15ft in the air.


But he fell through the "stage". I don't know what type of finish you were expecting but the if you have surrender in your stipulation, you might as well use it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## $Dolladrew$

RapShepard said:


> No big bumps still work, look at today's ladder matches and look at the Canadian Destroyer through a table that Lucha Bros and The Bucks did. It's just this wasn't nearly high up enough to cover for all the padding he fell into.


Jericho chose the wrong angle to write himself off fir touring lol. Plain and simple he shouldn't have takin the bump. If it wasnt live maybe you could pull off a decent angle but even the other time Jericho got tossed off stage it was onto mattresses under a table lol. He can't take real table bumps he needs to not do it. 

Like others said Sammy coukda went through some stacked tables or something and MJF still woulda shined but it just is a bit tarnished cuz it looks like lack of effort on all parts really.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I feel like it was going amazing. It was already brutal and highly entertaining. There wasn't a need to put on anyone on top of the cage. And it led to a weak ending to what had been a pretty damn crazy good match up to that point.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Geeee said:


> Jericho is 50 years old and has never been a crazy bump guy in his whole career. The ending was more about MJF being treacherous than being a big hardcore bump.


Yep.

While the bump itself won't exactly go down as an all-time great, this is a huge moment for MJF and if they do follow through with him and he's actually a future World Champion/main event star for the company, this moment will be what's replayed as the first truly "big" moment. I mean you can argue the stuff with Cody was first, but I look at it more as that established him as a great heel. It's not the angle, or even winning the match, but how he won and the moment afterwards that will be replayed as a big MJF moment.

I mean, people are exaggerating big time. This isn't the sparklers' incident level from the last PPV, or anywhere near that bad. Wasn't as good as it could've been, sure, but was good enough to accomplish what it needed to.


----------



## 3venflow

RapShepard said:


> For fucks sake how ridiculous are AEW and some of you getting.
> 
> "Hey we just did a Exploding Barbwire Loser Leaves Town Blood and Guts Death Match"
> 
> But by God I think this feud still has plenty of legs in it. Well finish it off with... A singles match.


They just took out the IC's leader and cultivated a ton of personal issues in the match. The official ending being non decisive left the door wide open for this feud to continue. MJF vs Sammy, Spears vs Sammy, FTR vs PNP, Wardlow vs Hager round two. And when Jericho gets back, Jericho vs MJF round two. The feud has barely started in terms of matches, just one singles match (Jericho vs Dax) with Tyson at ringside. Even if the cage traditionally blows off a feud, there is no rule saying it has to. Issues continued after past War Games matches.


----------



## RiverFenix

Camera angle exposed it, but also he should have crashed through the stage and then landed on the hidden crash pad. As camera scrambles to get over to show down the created hole it could have given production enough time to yank out crash pad to make it look like Jericho landed on exposed floor.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klitschko

I missed the show tonight. Any gifs or clips of the ending that everyone is talking about?


----------



## Ham and Egger

RainmakerV2 said:


> Then dont do the bump with a 50 year old who needs that much protection. Could have done the same finish with Guevara who would have made it looked great, have Jericho be the one that actually has to surrender to MJF to save his protege, then MJF laughs in his face as his protege is stretchered out.


The beef was always between MJF and Jericho so it had to end between them. Why end the blood feud with Sammy taking the big bump?


----------



## omaroo

Main event was good but ending felt off for me. Could have been executed better. 

But the constant commercials really held the match back for me. It was so annoying commercials every few minutes.


----------



## RapShepard

Ham and Egger said:


> But he fell through the "stage". I don't know what type of finish you were expecting but the if you have surrender in your stipulation, you might as well use it.


Or use the tap out and show that MJF despite it all, can actually handle his own physically. We know he can outsmart folk, he showed that with the formation of Pinnacle. 

But if MJF makes Jericho tap on top of that cage 1vs 1 that's AEWs equivalent of when Foley solidified HHH was the real deal.

Then you can still do the crash pad to show, this mother fucker is just pure evil


----------



## midgetlover69

The solution is plain and simple. Aew needs to start hiring actual professionals and not just friends and family


----------



## RainmakerV2

Ham and Egger said:


> The beef was always between MJF and Jericho so it had to end between them. Why end the blood feud with Sammy taking the big bump?



If the beef is between MJF and Jericho, what better way to fuck with Jericho than to make him be the one to ACTUALLY surrender while killing his le sex God best friend in the process while he watches helplessly?

Are they really gonna try to sell that that bump is gonna take Jericho off TV for months or something? Jesus lmao I hope not.


----------



## Londonlaw

I stayed off the thread tonight, so I can watch this completely neutrally, and whatnot…

The cage looked good and my memories of Fall Brawl/War Games came back. I liked that the plunder and tables were kept to a relative minimum. The blood added to the spectacle.

The adverts would take me out of it as I felt a story build. And it happened each time. By the end, it felt like just a bunch of images and spots as opposed to a story being told. The ending was what it was.

Sadly, I spotted that ‘oddly-placed-white-box’ next to the cage way before the match, guessed it was a landing/crash mat and knew a stunt was coming. If they are going to use those crash mats, they need to dress it up better because it’s obvious what it is, and somewhat takes away from the visual and what it wants to achieve.

Lastly, and a warning for those most defensive of AEW… In May 2000, WCW held Slamboree at the Kemper Arena in Kansas City, Missouri, and it ended with Mike Awesome throwing Kanyon off the Triple Decker Cage, through the entrance ramp. I remember the company and Vince Russo copped a lot of flak for that height-based stunt because it was roughly a year after Owen Hart died in the same arena.
I bring that up, not because I want to beat up on AEW for the Jericho/MJF post-match angle, and I know it’s a totally different city, but it’s the same month 22 years after the fact, and if it took me all of two minutes to hark back, then I suspect some others my age or older might do, too and use it to beat up on the company. I won’t do that now.

Again, I appreciate the match ever so slightly for the spectacle and what they tried to do, by way of putting over MJF. There were many flaws but others will likely explain them better.


----------



## RapShepard

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Jericho chose the wrong angle to write himself off fir touring lol. Plain and simple he shouldn't have takin the bump. If it wasnt live maybe you could pull off a decent angle but even the other time Jericho got tossed off stage it was onto mattresses under a table lol. He can't take real table bumps he needs to not do it.
> 
> Like others said Sammy coukda went through some stacked tables or something and MJF still woulda shined but it just is a bit tarnished cuz it looks like lack of effort on all parts really.


I don't like these matches, but I think they should've just let MJF tap him out. It could've been his HHH vs Foley in HiaC moment. Show that despite the fact MJF likes the easy road, he can in fact pull through on the hard road physically. 

Then hell if you want the big bump then throw Jericho off. We already know MJF is manipulative he's out smarted Cody and Jericho. Show he can physically hang. Now he's a truly formidable heel. Because he will cheat you, manipulate you, and hell if it comes to it just beat you


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

One thing I'll say is the commercials hurt this match, a lot. It felt like whenever the match was about to get going, commercials started. I don't think the overall match was as great as it could have been (though definitely some really great moments and portions of the match), but the ending was spot on.


----------



## DaSlacker

Wrestling is sooo stuck in what it was doing 20 years ago. Melodramatic, stagey, unnatural and predictable as hell sequences in gimmick matches. More or less started during the first Hell in a Cell in 1997.

Threaten to throw off, then MJF breaking Jericho's arms would have sufficed as believable and creating intense heat. But they have to play to the marks. They get some awesome visuals and some terrible ones. It's all old hat and no different to what WWE is still addicted to.


----------



## Alright_Mate

AEW needed to hit a home run tonight, yet here we are again, social media and such like loaded with complaints about yet another poor ending.

That main event was everything you wanted from a TV 14 wrestling show, from a character stand point, they got everything spot on, MJF’s booking in particular was perfection...

However the main spot let them down again, which unsurprisingly is the main talking point.

Typical AEW, when they look to be on the right track, they end up derailing in amateur fashion.


----------



## Hitman1987




----------



## Dr. Middy

RainmakerV2 said:


> Then dont do the bump with a 50 year old who needs that much protection. Could have done the same finish with Guevara who would have made it looked great, have Jericho be the one that actually has to surrender to MJF to save his protege, then MJF laughs in his face as his protege is stretchered out.


While I liked the finish, yeah this probably would have been more effective since Sammy also is the most beloved of the group too. They probably should have done this.



RapShepard said:


> I don't mind the crash pad, if the cage was taller. But folk take higher ladder falls than what just happened. That's what makes it hard to take serious.
> 
> Though I hated the match in general. These just aren't for me with the rule set


That's true, I guess they wanted it to seem more significant with Jericho taking the fall given he's the leader, but they could have made it look better. 

As for the match, I can see some not liking it, that's fair. I just loved all the violence and how they structured the match, it was everything I asked for.


----------



## somerandomfan

Londonlaw said:


> Sadly, I spotted that ‘oddly place white box’ next to the cage way before the match, guessed it was a landing/crash mat and knew a stunt was coming. If they are going to use those crash mats, they need to dress it up better because it’s obvious what it is, and somewhat takes away from the visual and what it wants to achieve.


It really wasn't subtle, I was like "So what's that big block on stage" the moment the show had the first entrances, they should have just had a runway coming between the actual stage and the rings (Like they have in their default setup anyway) and have that be where the spot happens


----------



## FrankenTodd

If there is any way Tony can fix it so the last 30 minutes is commercial free that would be great. At least for ppv type shows like this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> They just took out the IC's leader and cultivated a ton of personal issues in the match. The official ending being non decisive left the door wide open for this feud to continue. MJF vs Sammy, Spears vs Sammy, FTR vs PNP, Wardlow vs Hager round two. And when Jericho gets back, Jericho vs MJF round two. The feud has barely started in terms of matches, just one singles match (Jericho vs Dax) with Tyson at ringside. Even if the cage traditionally blows off a feud, there is no rule saying it has to. Issues continued after past War Games matches.


This is bull shit lol. You don't follow up a brutal blow off match, with matches of less danger it's just dumb. It's dumb. In literally in feud with a match of this nature you could continue because "argh I'm unpleased with that violent outcome". But you usually don't in the immediate sense because how do you follow up. They just fought in a double ring, 30 minute, 10 man tag, and somebody quit. How do you top that? I mean honestly right now, what do you book to logically continue the feud, without it feeling like a dial back in the stakes?


----------



## Ham and Egger

RainmakerV2 said:


> If the beef is between MJF and Jericho, what better way to fuck with Jericho than to make him be the one to ACTUALLY surrender while killing his le sex God best friend in the process while he watches helplessly?
> 
> Are they really gonna try to sell that that bump is gonna take Jericho off TV for months or something? Jesus lmao I hope not.


It would make Jericho weak but I am more for the idea of Sammy showing compassion for Jericho and now will be the one to fight on the behalf of Jericho now that he might be written off TV.


----------



## Chan Hung

On the plus side for AEW, their rating should be quite higher this week compared to last. On the downside, based on OC vs Omega their ppv buyrates will be lower for sure maybe moreso than the last event.


----------



## qntntgood

WrestleFAQ said:


> Is that alleged metal actually cheap cardboard? God, that looked horrible. Lame ending, with the lamest, softest big bump I've ever seen. And the crowd is booing at the lameness.
> 
> Another massive dud in a big moment for AEW. Horrible.


Thank for saying it,because it needs to be said.


----------



## Joe Gill

what a stupid ending.... they should have known in advance it was going to look stupid sending jericho crashing on a giant foam bed with cardboard metal. This company keeps having these dud dramatic endings... first the bomb dud and now jericho going to sleep on a giant bed.
TK needs to stop booking and hire someone who knows what the hell he is doing. So sick and tired of these moments that AEW tries to sell a dramatic game changing moments and they almost always end up flat like tonight or cringe like the exploding ring,
Pure amateur hour.


----------



## qntntgood

Chan Hung said:


> On the plus side for AEW, their rating should be quite higher this week compared to last. On the downside, based on OC vs Omega their ppv buyrates will be lower for sure maybe moreso than the last event.


Aew should get over a million,but again it's the same people watching.


----------



## Chan Hung

Alright_Mate said:


> AEW needed to hit a home run tonight, yet here we are again, social media and such like loaded with complaints about yet another poor ending.
> 
> That main event was everything you wanted from a TV 14 wrestling show, from a character stand point, they got everything spot on, MJF’s booking in particular was perfection...
> 
> However the main spot let them down again, which unsurprisingly is the main talking point.
> 
> Typical AEW, when they look to be on the right track, they end up derailing in amateur fashion.


Agreed. Seems like they just can't execute on point. The main event was on fire, then they had some fuckery at the end by not giving a clear submission, which while Pinnacle wins at the end, its still not decisively clear. as it should have been.


----------



## izhack111

Joe Gill said:


> what a stupid ending.... they should have known in advance it was going to look stupid sending jericho crashing on a giant foam bed with cardboard metal. This company keeps having these dud dramatic endings... first the bomb dud and now jericho going to sleep on a giant bed.
> TK needs to stop booking and hire someone who knows what the hell he is doing. So sick and tired of these moments that AEW tries to sell a dramatic game changing moments and they almost always end up flat like tonight or cringe like the exploding ring,
> Pure amateur hour.


This is why I'm always saying that Aew is a show for smarks..they just dont care


----------



## 3venflow

RapShepard said:


> This is bull shit lol. You don't follow up a brutal blow off match, with matches of less danger it's just dumb. It's dumb. In literally in feud with a match of this nature you could continue because "argh I'm unpleased with that violent outcome". But you usually don't in the immediate sense because how do you follow up. They just fought in a double ring, 30 minute, 10 man tag, and somebody quit. How do you top that? I mean honestly right now, what do you book to logically continue the feud, without it feeling like a dial back in the stakes?


Easy: MJF vs Guevara is the money match still in play and which has been held back. MJF fooled Guevara and took out his mentor in one shot. After Darby and MJF, Sammy is probably next in line to be elevated and they can begin that with him as de facto IC leader. Guevara and MJF was a focal point of the whole MJF/IC thing, the only one not being taken in and quitting the group in protest. That match is months in the making and feels personal enough to spearhead the continuation of this feud. Where else do you send them? Pinnacle to feud with Best Friends and IC to retread their Elite feud? Why end a feud that still has heat and personal issues in play, even if the gimmick match was at the wrong end of the feud. If they believe in this feuds longevity they could have it run long enough to do a second high concept match.


----------



## qntntgood

Joe Gill said:


> what a stupid ending.... they should have known in advance it was going to look stupid sending jericho crashing on a giant foam bed with cardboard metal. This company keeps having these dud dramatic endings... first the bomb dud and now jericho going to sleep on a giant bed.
> TK needs to stop booking and hire someone who knows what the hell he is doing. So sick and tired of these moments that AEW tries to sell a dramatic game changing moments and they almost always end up flat like tonight or cringe like the exploding ring,
> Pure amateur hour.


 And he had the nerve to call out WWE,and rightfully so,but at the same time don't put on a shitty product yourself.


----------



## Chan Hung

Joe Gill said:


> what a stupid ending.... they should have known in advance it was going to look stupid sending jericho crashing on a giant foam bed with cardboard metal. This company keeps having these dud dramatic endings... first the bomb dud and now jericho going to sleep on a giant bed.
> TK needs to stop booking and hire someone who knows what the hell he is doing. So sick and tired of these moments that AEW tries to sell a dramatic game changing moments and they almost always end up flat like tonight or cringe like the exploding ring,
> Pure amateur hour.


Too many afterbirth run ins after each match or interview. Refs not giving a shit about rules, in AEW there are none. Then you have OC as the clear headliner to your pay per view..not TV, fut a pay per view lmfao...and you end a hyped good match with Jericho falling on basically a mattress.


----------



## Chan Hung

qntntgood said:


> Thank for saying it,because it needs to be said.


I agree. The crowd booing was not just at MJF, but also moreso at the finish. Of course Tony will think it's all toward MJF though.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Chan Hung said:


> Agreed. Seems like they just can't execute on point. The main event was on fire, then they had some fuckery at the end by not giving a clear submission, which while Pinnacle wins at the end, its still not decisively clear. as it should have been.


Tbf mate, with the rules being submission or surrender, in a match like that, I honestly didn’t expect the match to finish in a submission.

A surrender finish was always going to be the outcome, they just executed it poorly.


----------



## Ham and Egger

AEW is the best booked wrestling promotion in North America today. Prove me wrong! 😤😤😤


----------



## TD Stinger

In retrospect they could have MJF threaten to stomp a chair around Jericho's throat or something like that and had the same kind of finish while avoiding the big bump.


----------



## Londonlaw

Ham and Egger said:


> AEW is the best booked wrestling promotion in North America today. Prove me wrong! 😤😤😤


People could try and would probably provide compelling evidence, but at the end of the day, it would be just an opinion 😊


----------



## Joe Gill

In many ways this ending was worse than the ring explosion. At least with that they have a built in excuse that the bombs didnt go off as intended... but this ending went exactly how it was supposed to... a blood and guts match that ends with jericho falling asleep on a foam mattress while MJF pretending like hes the equivalent of undertaker throwing mankind off hell in a cell. Has this company ever executed any major spot without embarrassing themselves? 

Darby falling down 1 flight of stairs was more dramatic than this stupid ending.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390124361357660163

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka

Joe Gill said:


> In many ways this ending was worse than the ring explosion. At least with that they have a built in excuse that the bombs didnt go off as intended... but this ending went exactly how it was supposed to... a blood and guts match that ends with jericho falling asleep on a foam mattress while MJF pretending like hes the equivalent of undertaker throwing mankind off hell in a cell. Has this company ever executed any major spot without embarrassing themselves?
> 
> Darby falling down 1 flight of stairs was more dramatic than this stupid ending.


They should’ve just had Darby’s crazy ass do the spot. He’d probably be up for it if he landed on the pavement.


----------



## Londonlaw

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390124361357660163
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If that was posted after the show then yikes 😳🤣


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> Easy: MJF vs Guevara is the money match still in play and which has been held back. MJF fooled Guevara and took out his mentor in one shot. After Darby and MJF, Sammy is probably next in line to be elevated and they can begin that with him as de facto IC leader. Guevara and MJF was a focal point of the whole MJF/IC thing, the only one not being taken in and quitting the group in protest. That match is months in the making and feels personal enough to spearhead the continuation of this feud. Where else do you send them? Pinnacle to feud with Best Friends and IC to retread their Elite feud? *Why end a feud that still has heat and personal issues in play, even if the gimmick match was at the wrong end of the feud. If they believe in this feuds longevity they could have it run long enough to do a second high concept match.*


Because we all know it's dumb to continue it after this sort of match. The first half behind the bolded just points out how fucking stupid it was to not let the story play out that way and then organically build to Blood and Guts. What you're suggesting is working backwards and you know it.

Could've built to it slowly. MJF and Sammy feud because of their personal issues. Then Hager vs Wardlow feud. Then FTR vs PnP. Then finally they're all equal Tony is fucking sick of it because it's been a year or damn near a year of MJF and the Inner Circle. Boom we finish this with Blood & Guts losing team dissolves. 

But this "well sure they started off way to strong, but they can flaccidly keep it going and do a 2nd not as violent gimmick match" shit you're suggesting is a dud


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Good show

ending was a bit lame / not the crash pad - that was whatever / could’ve shot it better

but just the ‘surrender’ bit - didn’t really translate well to tv IMO

had to mic it up a bit or something?

not my favourite - 7/10?

was still entertained / think match was better for those who watched on fite without commercials


----------



## the_hound

jericho fell onto a bouncy castle


----------



## omaroo

Even though match was pretty good I personally find the NXT war games matches to be all around the better ones. 

Nearly everyone bleeding in this match was bit over the top imo. 

I'm not sure they could have got past the commercials issue which kinda brought the match down. 

My biggest gripe is we will have the comedy character cassidy in the DON main event at DON. Its like santino marella in the main event of a WWE ppv. It doesn't sit right with me. PAC is such a great option if they don't want to go with Moxley again. But we have to accept TK loves cassidy and may push him to the moon when the time comes. 

I hope for AEW long term it doesn't affect their viewership too much.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

omaroo said:


> Even though match was pretty good I personally find the NXT war games matches to be all around the better ones.
> 
> Nearly everyone bleeding in this match was bit over the top imo.
> 
> I'm not sure they could have got past the commercials issue which kinda brought the match down.
> 
> My biggest gripe is we will have the comedy character cassidy in the DON main event at DON. Its like santino marella in the main event of a WWE ppv. It doesn't sit right with me. PAC is such a great option if they don't want to go with Moxley again. But we have to accept TK loves cassidy and may push him to the moon when the time comes.
> 
> I hope for AEW long term it doesn't affect their viewership too much.


people who does not enjoy OC has this spectacular option of not buying the PPV

vote with your wallet and all that

..... but if he is in the ME at DON, i think we all know the sales are gonna be high


----------



## TD Stinger

Full Show Review:

So just by association, pretty much everything in the 1st hour felt like filler with one exception.

*Mox/Eddie vs. Kenny/Naka was a match. Was fine for what it was. I guess my issue with the whole thing is that coming out of Revolution, they never stopped building Mox vs. Omega (and Eddie vs. Omega too). But now we know Kenny isn't defending against either man at DON. So whatever build he has going into that match will be somewhat cold. And I suppose we'll get Mox & Kingston vs. The Bucks, but I'm not really sure how that works considering Mox & Eddie have won a grand total of 2 tag matches.

*Cody vs. QT I will say was a solid match. It's still not a feud that I care about, but both men worked well and had a good solid wrestling match. Ogogo's shot on Cody after the match was interesting. If they do Cody vs. Ogogo 1 on1 they must be really high on him.

*Scorpio is a boring talker. Ethan is a solid talker. And Darby is a mad man. That's what I got out of this segment. All in all this was a great, short brawl where Darby got some shots in before taking a horrific fall down the stairs which will play into his match next week with Miro. Good stuff.

*Britt won a squash to make her look good. Not much else to say about it. I do hope in these next few weeks they ramp up the intensity for this rivalry because at this moment there's not a lot of heat to it.

*The Fatal Four Way Tag was a match that happened. Nothing really spectacular about it at all. And it didn't help there was an obvious winner.

*I do worry about what will come of Kenny's promo against OC but for someone who's always been hit and miss on the mic for me, I thought Kenny played the condescending heel pretty well.

*And now we get to Blood & Guts. I thought almost everything from the beginning of the match to the time where Jericho got in was pretty good. Sammy did well throughout the match and he and Dax had a great first 5 minute period. And really with the exception of Spears I thought everyone had a chance to shine when they got in. Hager in particular was in rare form tonight. It was chaotic, but good chaotic.

Then Jericho got in the cage, and the match took a weird turn for me. I mean first off, the Pinnacle had the advantage when Jericho got in the cage but then immediately stopped and threw Santana to the other side of the ring just so they could do their dramatic 5 on 5 faceoff. So that looked kind of dumb. After that you get some cool spots like the Assisted Spike Piledrivers and the Coast to Coast. But the match kind of grounds to a halt because the IC start taking over and they stay in control.

And then the match went to commercial again and by the time it was back on, Jericho and MJF were on top of the cage. So everyone else in this match at that point kind of became irrelevant. And when we get to the finish, well, that's what everyone is talking about right now. I don't think the finish was quite as dramatic as they wanted it to be. And anything they might have in that moment was kind of ruined when you clearly saw Jericho take a fall into a crash pad and cardboard. The idea was a good one. The execution was flat.

And the worst thing is that even though the Pinnacle won, it didn't feel like the Pinnacle as a group looked that strong in the end. And that's because you didn't see the Pinnacle at the end. You just saw MJF. This was all about him. And to that end, while the finish was weak, they at least made him look good as an evil heel. But the group itself didn't get the rub.


So it's hard to grade the show as a whole because really it was a 1 match show. And that 1 match for the large part delivered but the finish felt flat.


----------



## thorn123

I have heard some say this is the making of MJF akin to SCSA V jake


----------



## Brad Boyd

I wonder who can guess how long Jericho will be missing action for? He'll probably return and have a last man standing match with MJF. I pray to god we don't see Cassidy vs. Omega but based on their segment it's more than likely that will happen. It's sad that Cassidy has to go over Pac. Cassidy is not main event potential.


----------



## Klitschko

Those pads Jericho landed on looked so comfy that I bet his Fitbit sleep score tonight will be in the high 90's.


----------



## Chan Hung

Random prediction for next week. Kip messes up the Miro vs Darby match, costing Miro the victory. It would be kind of lame since he was just hurt, but this is AEW booking.


----------



## Geeee

Chan Hung said:


> Random prediction for next week. Kip messes up the Miro vs Darby match, costing Miro the victory. It would be kind of lame since he was just hurt, but this is AEW booking.


I hope Darby just beats him clean because Darby is awesome and Miro has been pretty lame in AEW.

Needs to go back to the drawing board


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

Brad Boyd said:


> I wonder who can guess how long Jericho will be missing action for? He'll probably return and have a last man standing match with MJF. I pray to god we don't see Cassidy vs. Omega but based on their segment it's more than likely that will happen. It's sad that Cassidy has to go over Pac. Cassidy is not main event potential.


Jericho will only be out of action for 8 hours. Once he’s finished his nap, he’ll be fine.


----------



## RapShepard

DaveRA said:


> I have heard some say this is the making of MJF akin to SCSA V jake


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## yeahbaby!

All I know is I was 39 once Jericho started climbing the cage. I was 40 when he got to the top.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Enjoyable show overall, but the dramatic ending was under-acted.

Close-ups of Jericho's face + Inner Circle faces seeing Jericho's life being threatened would've made it more pronounced and dramatic. It should've been like heartbreak for Sammy to give up.

Also the cut to the air mattress should've been avoided. A ground-level camera showing Jericho's fall would've been enough. The high level camera made it look like nothing, especially seeing the crash pad. And we should have not got Jericho's close-up at the end. They should've had close-ups of the Inner Circle's faces in disgust and horror.

Very poor production and direction for the end.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geeee said:


> I hope Darby just beats him clean because Darby is awesome and Miro has been pretty lame in AEW.
> 
> Needs to go back to the drawing board


they already setup Darby’s destruction

hurt arm / there was a bit in the contract of ‘if he forfeits due to current injury’ / which Miro interrupted and said ‘he better be there’ etc etc

Darby will get murdered in 3 - 5 minutes, and will be selling the arm heavily


----------



## Bland

A Darby squash will be perfect for both. Darby's constantly defending has taken a toll plus with the added attack by Ethan Page & Scorpio Sky, will lead to Darby going in injuried so a quick squash by Miro puts Miro over huge. Miro can then tear through the mid card whilst Darby & Sting get tag match with Page & Sky, which heels can win. Maybe even taking Sting out for a few months to. 

Also have Bucks beat and disband SCU, Mox & Kingston win tag titles at Don and then page & sky be the team to beat Mox & Kingston for the belts as a transition reign would be perfect for Mox and Kingston.


As for Blood and Guts, great match with good ending and puts over MJF huge and gives Jericho a few weeks/months break before a big return to set up match with MJF.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

If they put as much effort into the presentation and execution of spots as they did into in ring action and storylines, they’d be serious competition for Vince. My appetite for AEW is seriously waning following the ‘explosion’, cardboard arcade machines and foam steel ramps.


----------



## zkorejo

Loved the show. Even QT vs Cody was good imo. 

Blood and Guts was going so damn well until the climax came. They took forever to do it. Jericho took like 3 mins to get up there. MJF was beaten to the pulp yet he still got the better of Jericho. Then he took like 5 mins to negotiate with Sammy. 

Sammy could have scaled up that cage in like 10 seconds if he wanted to, to make the save. At that moment I was sure he will throw him anyways. So it didn't come as a surprise. 

As for the crash padding.. it was too big. But I guess they didn't want to take any chances with Jericho's health. So I'm not mad at it at all. 

The only issue is pacing of the climax. Otherwise it was a solid match imo.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

In retrospect, its kinda funny that everybody moaned about no crash pads during Sammy / Hardy with the table / concrete spot

and now crashpads are an issue again, but reverse

*before anybody gets triggered.... yeah, they still needed to make it look good


----------



## zkorejo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> In retrospect, its kinda funny that everybody moaned about no crash pads during Sammy / Hardy with the table / concrete spot
> 
> and now crashpads are an issue again, but reverse
> 
> *before anybody gets triggered.... yeah, they still needed to make it look good


They could have shot it alot better though. These same crashpads wouldn't have been as big of an issue. They should have just gone for the shock throw in the end very quickly. 

Camera angles should have been better. The match should have showed what's happening in the ring meanwhile Jericho and MJF were doing nothing at the top. Pinnacle should have been shown dominating inside the ring once Jericho left. 

Someone like Wardlow should have taken Sammy out of the ring to show him that MJF was throwing Jericho off. Sammy surrendering would have made more sense that way because there is no way to save Jericho. 

The way it happened, it looked staged. Sammy was standing right outside. Ortiz and santana could have also scaled up from behind MJF. There was no sense of urgency or danger. 

Lastly, the better camera angles could have been chosen for the crash. Like from below the stage. Or the top. So the padding wasn't made so obvious.


----------



## zkorejo

For everything AEW does right. They need better production planning and a much better props department.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Well the show sucked. First half was boring. OC/Omega is embarrassing, TK is a damn clown sometimes. Second half was good with a great B&G match, but the ending was awful.
Once again AEW are overpromsing yet underdelivering. I'm getting sick of it.


----------



## VIP86

between Revolution's sparklers ending and Blood and Guts boring slow motion/pillow ramp ending
it's official
Tony (Don't know how to book an ending) Khan
"Booker of the year" strikes again

the wrestlers are working hard (they deserve the praise)
but little Tony is wasting their efforts


----------



## CovidFan

I don't understand OC coming out during Kenny's promo. Is his gimmick that he doesn't talk? Kenny just humiliated him and he did nothing about it. That seemed to only undermine OC.


----------



## zkorejo

CovidFan said:


> I don't understand OC coming out during Kenny's promo. Is his gimmick that he doesn't talk? Kenny just humiliated him and he did nothing about it. That seemed to only undermine OC.


He's too lazy/chill for arguments. That's his whole thing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

zkorejo said:


> They could have shot it alot better though. These same crashpads wouldn't have been as big of an issue. They should have just gone for the shock throw in the end very quickly.
> 
> Camera angles should have been better. The match should have showed what's happening in the ring meanwhile Jericho and MJF were doing nothing at the top. Pinnacle should have been shown dominating inside the ring once Jericho left.
> 
> Someone like Wardlow should have taken Sammy out of the ring to show him that MJF was throwing Jericho off. Sammy surrendering would have made more sense that way because there is no way to save Jericho.
> 
> The way it happened, it looked staged. Sammy was standing right outside. Ortiz and santana could have also scaled up from behind MJF. There was no sense of urgency or danger.
> 
> Lastly, the better camera angles could have been chosen for the crash. Like from below the stage. Or the top. So the padding wasn't made so obvious.


yeah, don't get me wrong - it was a lame ending to a great match

could've been better / should've been better

if you're going to do stunts - get a stunt co-ordinator and a hollywood level set design person


----------



## Geert Wilders

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah, don't get me wrong - it was a lame ending to a great match
> 
> could've been better / should've been better
> 
> if you're going to do stunts - get a stunt co-ordinator and a hollywood level set design person


If it wasn’t for the ending, I think this would’ve been heralded as a great Dynamite all round. It was a very good and entertaining show that unfortunately was spoilt by one bad bit, albeit a significant bit.


----------



## TD Stinger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> In retrospect, its kinda funny that everybody moaned about no crash pads during Sammy / Hardy with the table / concrete spot
> 
> and now crashpads are an issue again, but reverse
> 
> *before anybody gets triggered.... yeah, they still needed to make it look good


At the end of the day AEW should take every precaution to be safe, no doubt. But if you're trying to sell this as this vicious end to the fight, you either need to stage the spot better or the camera work has to be better. They might have gotten away with what they did last night had shot it initially from a distance. But they showed it close up. And I feel like someone had to see the setup beforehand and realize that a large crash pad with super thing cardboard dressed up to look like diamond plate wasn't gonna look that good. But if you know that's what it is, find a different way to shoot it. So between the stunt itself and how it was shot, it was a double whammy.

Long story short, there needs to be a middle ground with spots being safe but also being shown in a way where the look dangerous.

Honestly though they should have just gotten Darby in there as a stunt double. He would have landed on concrete:

TK: So Darby we, have the stunt we want you to.....
Darby: Sold
TK: But....I didn't say what it was or why....
Darby: I've heard everything I need to hear


----------



## Geert Wilders

TD Stinger said:


> At the end of the day AEW should take every precaution to be safe, no doubt. But if you're trying to sell this as this vicious end to the fight, you either need to stage the spot better or the camera work has to be better. They might have gotten away with what they did last night had shot it initially from a distance. But they showed it close up. And I feel like someone had to see the setup beforehand and realize that a large crash pad with super thing cardboard dressed up to look like diamond plate wasn't gonna look that good. But if you know that's what it is, find a different way to shoot it. So between the stunt itself and how it was shot, it was a double whammy.
> 
> Long story short, there needs to be a middle ground with spots being safe but also being shown in a way where the look dangerous.
> 
> Honestly though they should have just gotten Darby in there as a stunt double. He would have landed on concrete:
> 
> TK: So Darby we, have the stunt we want you to.....
> Darby: Sold
> TK: But....I didn't say what it was or why....
> Darby: I've heard everything I need to hear


I wonder if they should let Darby take lead on the stunt production. I think he would be very good.


----------



## rich110991

Well I enjoyed it and then I come here to see most bitching about it.


----------



## zkorejo

rich110991 said:


> Well I enjoyed it and then I come here to see most bitching about it.


I was expecting people bitching here. But I thought it would be over the weird pacing of the climax. 

Its rather about padding which is super weird to me. I guess you can pad it to the max if it's black and it's alright. 

Camera angles are the problem. Not the padding.


----------



## mazzah20

Bland said:


> A Darby squash will be perfect for both. Darby's constantly defending has taken a toll plus with the added attack by Ethan Page & Scorpio Sky, will lead to Darby going in injuried so a quick squash by Miro puts Miro over huge. Miro can then tear through the mid card whilst Darby & Sting get tag match with Page & Sky, which heels can win. Maybe even taking Sting out for a few months to.


Agreed. I think they are going to do a Brodie Lee moment for Miro- and he needs it. Darby can come back later down the line and be the first guy to push Miro to the limit. He doesn't even need to win the title back for that to be successful booking.

Both Miro and Darby will benefit from this.


----------



## Geeee

zkorejo said:


> I was expecting people bitching here. But I thought it would be over the weird pacing of the climax.
> 
> Its rather about padding which is super weird to me. I guess you can pad it to the max if it's black and it's alright.
> 
> Camera angles are the problem. Not the padding.


Y'know I've thought about it and I think the disconnect is the location. In the WWE, when they do their spots with the big black crash pad, they usually do it in some weird, off-to-the-side area of the arena. Which I guess leaves some wiggle room to imagine that this rigged puffball is there for some purpose other than to be fallen on, since we don't know what is usually there.

Whereas, AEW rigged the ramp, which we know to be usually made of metal or wood, so when the ramp is made of padding it makes it a little harder to pretend?


----------



## izhack111

It's like a movie if the ending is bad so the movie sucks...people always remember only the ending


----------



## Gwi1890

omaroo said:


> Even though match was pretty good I personally find the NXT war games matches to be all around the better ones.
> 
> Nearly everyone bleeding in this match was bit over the top imo.
> 
> I'm not sure they could have got past the commercials issue which kinda brought the match down.
> 
> My biggest gripe is we will have the comedy character cassidy in the DON main event at DON. Its like santino marella in the main event of a WWE ppv. It doesn't sit right with me. PAC is such a great option if they don't want to go with Moxley again. But we have to accept TK loves cassidy and may push him to the moon when the time comes.
> 
> I hope for AEW long term it doesn't affect their viewership too much.


im worried about Cassidy in the main event at DoN to, I have no problem with him in the midcard, I’ve bought the last 3 PPV something I haven’t done since 2004 , but might not if Orange Cassidy is in the AEW title match


----------



## Geeee

If OC or PAC are fighting Kenny, then it's almost certain that Moxley and Kingston vs The Young Bucks will be the main event of Double or Nothing, since that is the biggest story with the longest build and it features Jon Moxley, who is the top guy. .

Although, I suppose that's not better for some people, since The Bucks are in it.


----------



## zkorejo

Geeee said:


> Y'know I've thought about it and I think the disconnect is the location. In the WWE, when they do their spots with the big black crash pad, they usually do it in some weird, off-to-the-side area of the arena. Which I guess leaves some wiggle room to imagine that this rigged puffball is there for some purpose other than to be fallen on, since we don't know what is usually there.
> 
> Whereas, AEW rigged the ramp, which we know to be usually made of metal or wood, so when the ramp is made of padding it makes it a little harder to pretend?


Exactly. Also didn't help that it was white/silver. As soon as the show started I picked up on it. I knew someone was going through that. 

WWE keeps it in the dark. Shows camera angles where it's hard to see usually. Its always black with spotlights illuminating the crash spot and nothing else. 

Smoke and mirrors. That's like half the magic.


----------



## yeahright2

Geert Wilders said:


> I wonder if they should let Darby take lead on the stunt production. I think he would be very good.


Doubt it. I could see Darby not understanding why everybody can´t do what he does safely. He can plan his own spots -probably better than anyone in AEW, but I´m not sure I´d trust him with the health of others.


----------



## 3venflow

MJF is a made man.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390297131999645697


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

the_hound said:


> i'm glad i watched the last 10 minutes, not sure which was worse, the fact they all stopped fighting during the commercial break, jericho just standing there for 3 minutes on the corner of the cage while the stage hand is counting down to going back to live then they all start fighting again or the fact you had jericho just fall on a big pile of sponge.
> 
> i can't wait for jims take on this popcorn fart.


*They seriously weren't smart enough to do rest hold segments in front of a live audience? Jim Cornette is going to tear them a new asshole. Thank you in advance for the greatest Experience episode of 2021.*


----------



## La Parka

3venflow said:


> MJF is a made man.
> 
> View attachment 100809
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390297131999645697


Brock and Orton were both miles better than MJF at 25. This is a silly take.


----------



## Brad Boyd

3venflow said:


> MJF is a made man.
> 
> View attachment 100809
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390297131999645697


I love MJF, he definitely is one of my favourites in pro wrestling today. But this is just another situation where people are overrating AEW. Roman Reigns is also at a really solid place in his career and has one of the best presences in the business today. No one can really match MJFs mic skills today really, there's a few who can come close, but putting him in the same sentence as The Rock kindof annoys me. Wrestling isn't that popular anymore nor will it likely ever be. Let's just admire these guys for who they are instead of saying "They're the Rock & Austin of today" and all that hyperbolic nonsense.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

3venflow said:


> MJF is a made man.
> 
> View attachment 100809
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390297131999645697


*This is one of the most awful wrestling takes I've seen recently. Sasha Banks has already had a legendary career before the age of 30. MJF isn't in the conversation with her, Batista, Cena, or Orton, let alone The Rock. The AEW shills should be more subtle about their checks clearing.*


----------



## yeahright2

3venflow said:


> MJF is a made man.
> 
> View attachment 100809
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390297131999645697


Who is this Roe guy, and why should anyone care what he says? I don´t remember him being a wrestling connoisseur or historian?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Who is this Roe guy, and why should anyone care what he says? I don´t remember him being a wrestling connoisseur or historian?


*Seems like some guy from Ireland with a podcast.*


----------



## yeahright2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Seems like some guy from Ireland with a podcast.*


A real expert then


----------



## RiverFenix

The fall was actually pretty solid - that takes some balls for a "trust fall" backwards bump like that from that height. The sole issue is the camera work and production. The landing needed to be better disguised.


----------



## RiverFenix

This is Roman Leakee at 25 yrs old -


----------



## IronMan8

MJF looked awesome at the end.

He’s the next Ric Flair, but Flair captured the imagination of the mainstream, while so far MJF is just appealing to wrestling bubble people... that’s his next challenge


----------



## Hitman1987

3venflow said:


> MJF is a made man.
> 
> View attachment 100809
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390297131999645697


Is MJF actually any better off than when he started this whole feud with Jericho?

He shit all over kayfabe, his strongest attribute, with the song and dance routine.

He played second fiddle to Jericho in the inner circle.

He had his head flushed down the toilet.

He’s the leader of a faction that includes Shawn spears and struggled to overcome the bubbly bunch.

And his crowning moment will be remembered because of the botch, not because of him.


----------



## KingofKings1524

It was fun. Missteps here and there. MJF should have been made, and unfortunately it came off a little bit awkward.


----------



## 3venflow

No major injuries reported but Sammy showed off his battle scars.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390353134229377025


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

It might be a bit of an exaggeration to say he’s the best “young” talent since The Rock. Now he’s certainly overall more talented than several of the names brought up when they were around his age (Lesnar, Cena, definitely Batista and Sasha). I’d say Orton is probably the one who was maybe better around 25 than MJF is now. The rest of them either were/are terrible in the ring, or on the mic. MJF is a great all around talent already, and will likely get better as long as he stays committed to improving.

(Thats not to say every everything MJF does is perfect, or he hasn’t had weak segments/performances, but those are few and far between imo).


----------



## Cowabunga

I liked the main event. And the right team went over. MJF really needed this win. And he got some heel heat out of it too. 

Wasn't much unto the rest of the show, though. Also, the Young Bucks looked ridiculous with those outfits.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> It might be a bit of an exaggeration to say he’s the best “young” talent since The Rock. Now he’s certainly overall more talented than several of the names brought up when they were around his age (Lesnar, Cena, definitely Batista and Sasha). I’d say Orton is probably the one who was maybe better around 25 than MJF is now. The rest of them either were/are terrible in the ring, or on the mic. MJF is a great all around talent already, and will likely get better as long as he stays committed to improving.
> 
> (Thats not to say every everything MJF does is perfect, or he hasn’t had weak segments/performances, but those are few and far between imo).


*Sasha had the greatest women's match of all time at the age of 23. Please cut the nonsense.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Sasha had the greatest women's match of all time at the age of 23. Please cut the nonsense.*


lol there we go.

Sasha’s a good wrestler, but a very inconsistent, usually on the bad side, promo.


----------



## Prosper

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Sasha had the greatest women's match of all time at the age of 23. Please cut the nonsense.*


I think Becky/Charlotte at Evolution may have Sasha/Bayley at Takeover beat. But I may be biased being a Becky Lynch mark.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> lol there we go.
> 
> Sasha’s a good wrestler, but a very inconsistent, usually on the bad side, promo.


*Her promo is her weakest aspect, but she's still been the best overall package in women's wrestling since 2015: character, merch sales, gives almost everyone she encounters their best matches, and mainstream crossover appeal.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Her promo is her weakest aspect, but she's still been the best overall package in women's wrestling since 2015: character, merch sales, gives almost everyone she encounters their best matches, and mainstream crossover appeal.*


Even if I agree she’s the best overall package women’s wrestler (which I’d actually say is Becky by the way), it’s a hard disagree that she’s anywhere close to MJF’s level as a total package. Her promo work is too weak, and her character like wise is just as inconsistent. I’ll give her in ring work though, and merch sales are irrelevant to the discussion imo, but I’ll assume she and most mid level WWE talent and above sell more than the vast majority of AEW, including MJF since I doubt he’s a top seller by any stretch.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Even if I agree she’s the best overall package women’s wrestler (which I’d actually say is Becky by the way), it’s a hard disagree that she’s anywhere close to MJF’s level as a total package. Her promo work is too weak, and her character like wise is just as inconsistent. I’ll give her in ring work though, and merch sales are irrelevant to the discussion imo, but I’ll assume she and most mid level WWE talent and above sell more than the vast majority of AEW, including MJF since I doubt he’s a top seller by any stretch.


*If we're talking about best young wrestlers ever, being top five in merch sales of the biggest company in the world by the age of 25 should count, especially as a woman. That means the vast majority of the people who watch the program will go out of their way to financially support her. It doesn't get being more over than that. Literally all MJF has on her is promo. Sasha destroys him in every other category. I haven't even gotten to Cena and Batista yet, so for this guy to put him in the same conversation with The Rock is absurd, inflammatory, disrespectful, and blasphemous. We are talking about the biggest draw in the history of wrestling at its absolute peak compared to a guy in a company struggling to hit a million. *


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *If we're talking about best young wrestlers ever, being top five in merch sales of the biggest company in the world by the age of 25 should count, especially as a woman. That means the vast majority of the people who watch the program will go out of their way to financially support her. It doesn't get being more over than that. Literally all MJF has on her is promo. Sasha destroys him in every other category.*


I don't think merch sales equates to talent at all. The rest I disagree with as well (MJF has everything over her besides in ring work), but I guess this is another thing we'll just be on opposite sides lol.

And if you really think Cena or Batista pre-30 was anywhere near MJF as a talent around his age... then well that's your opinion lol. Again I'll disagree with using "drawing" to justify someone being more talented than others. Charisma is a key thing that leads to drawing, booking is the other key thing. Talent is a supplementary part of that, and minor compared to those two. 

Which I'm sure you disagree with as well, so I'll leave the discussion at that.


----------



## NathanMayberry

3venflow said:


> MJF is a made man.
> 
> View attachment 100809
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390297131999645697


How can this be the case when there have been younger and bigger stars than MJF?

He's not even on young Orton's level yet.


----------



## omaroo

Have to say next week's card looks quality from top to bottom. 

The OC win is something which will be a dampener. Oh well. 

Should get similar or slightly higher rating next week.


----------



## mazzah20

I think I am going to watch this one again as I kind of burned out towards the end and wasn't really keen on the finish. Again MJF leaving the cage should count as surrendering. I can't believe they haven't even established the Blood&Guts concept and you already have people leaving the cage.

MVP of the match was Sammy though. I think the match was at it's peak when it was Sammy 1 vs 1 and 1 vs 2.

Dud (and I don't really like using the word as everyone put in a hell of a shift and put their bodies on the line) was Wardlow. It didn't really help that JR shat on his opening 2 minutes which inadvertly put Hager over massively. But his whole attire made him look like a vanilla bodybuilder from years gone past, and was a big miss for me.


----------



## yeahbaby!

One thing that was a bit weird in the cage was the IC completely dominated once Jericho got in. Like completely smashed them with no coming back.

I actually really liked the rest of the show, I mean, what I didn't skip through (the tag match since I don't care about any of them). Call of the night was The Bucks coming out and Tony saying 'what are they wearing? somebody's curtains?'


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390140778148732930


----------



## Blade Runner

The ending with Jericho falling off the cage couldn't have looked any more fake than it did. I get what they were trying to do, but oh boy...


It reminds me of Rikishi falling off the Hell in a Cell in 2000, only with an even bigger/softer cushion and not as high.


----------



## Wolf Mark

yeahbaby! said:


> One thing that was a bit weird in the cage was the IC completely dominated once Jericho got in. Like completely smashed them with no coming back.
> 
> I actually really liked the rest of the show, I mean, what I didn't skip through (the tag match since I don't care about any of them). Call of the night was The Bucks coming out and Tony saying 'what are they wearing? somebody's curtains?'


Yea I think it didn't make sense given that The Inner Circle had the thinniest guy with them.


----------



## Wolf Mark

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *This is one of the most awful wrestling takes I've seen recently. Sasha Banks has already had a legendary career before the age of 30. MJF isn't in the conversation with her, Batista, Cena, or Orton, let alone The Rock. The AEW shills should be more subtle about their checks clearing.*


MJF was not even impressive in the match. I did not even notice him until he climbed on top of the cage. Give me a match between him and someone else one on one in a cage and let's see what he really's got.

At that age AJ Styles took one of the craziest bumps in TNA history when he jumped from the steel cage in the Lethal Lockdown match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Wolf Mark said:


> MJF was not even impressive in the match. I did not even notice him until he climbed on top of the cage. Give me a match between him and someone else one on one in a cage and let's see what he really's got.


*Sammy was the star and it wasn't close.*


----------



## Wolf Mark

By watching some AJ Styles steel cage stuff to compare, I stumbled on this:

Lethal Lockdown 2008 

They were usually pretty damn entertaining and in my book that one much better than what we got with Blood & Guts. To be topical, there are younger versions AJ Styles, Sting and Christian Cage in the match.


----------



## DUD

I thought it was a really good show. I was worried Jericho/MJF would get stale after Revolution but now it looks like its got enough in the take for an All Out blow off.

Quite liked how Blood and Guts was more of a fight as opposed to War Games too.

I don't care that we saw the crash mat for Jericho's fall. Given his head was about 18 inches from the light it was still a dangerous stunt anyway. Not mentioning how old he is now.

Only complaint is that with the creative freedom superstars are given in AEW they miss a ton of potentially cool camera spots. Going forwards I think the Road Agents need to have more of a grip on things. Still let talent have creative direction but have it more clear time stamped to help improve the production.


----------



## Wolf Mark

I do not get why some people are like "Blood & Guts was great and only the fall sucked". I think the whole ending was anti-climatic even before the fall. Jericho was on his knees forever waiting to do the spot as if he had been just attacked by prime Sid and Vader. Samy calling to stop was goofy. Then all the bad camera shots. When Jericho and MJF were on top, they stopped filming what was going on in the ring altogether. What if someone gives up in the ring? lol So they were basically telling us that this is scripted. There was also all the blown spots in the ring, all the mistakes. That's the issue in a company like AEW where you have a bunch of young guys who want to show off for the gallery, they are trying too much to do a bunch of pre-planned spots and the two-rings environment is not the place for that. War Games are not a place for acrobatics, it's a batte, it's a war of attrition. When the match stuck to that, it was good. Another distracting thing was the commercials. I never watch picture in picture and things seemed to have happened there which is silly. In retrospect, War Games-type matches should stick to PPV.


----------



## TD Stinger

Wolf Mark said:


> I do not get why some people are like "Blood & Guts was great and only the fall sucked". I think the whole ending was anti-climatic even before the fall. Jericho was on his knees forever waiting to do the spot as if he had been just attacked by prime Sid and Vader. Samy calling to stop was goofy. Then all the bad camera shots. When Jericho and MJF were on top, they stopped filming what was going on in the ring altogether. What if someone gives up in the ring? lol So they were basically telling us that this is scripted. There was also all the blown spots in the ring, all the mistakes. That's the issue in a company like AEW where you have a bunch of young guys who want to show off for the gallery, they are trying too much to do a bunch of pre-planned spots and the two-rings environment is not the place for that. War Games are not a place for acrobatics, it's a batte, it's a war of attrition. When the match stuck to that, it was good. Another distracting thing was the commercials. I never watch picture in picture and things seemed to have happened there which is silly. In retrospect, War Games-type matches should stick to PPV.


Personally I though the match was very good to great up to the point where Jericho got in the match.

Up to that point, I thought the match had a great pace with constant action. Everyone from Sammy, Hager, Wardlow, etc. looked really good and had their individual moments to shine. The crowd was hot for that whole portion and I had fun watching.

The problems came when Jericho entered the cage. First off, The Pinnacle had the advantage when Jericho came in, but then, on purpose, stopped fighting and let the IC regroup. Why? Well, because they just had to do that shot of the IC in one ring and the Pinnacle in the other before they charged each other and met in the middle. And look I get they were trying to go for the cool visual. But I don't think MJF is the kind of guy that would tell his troops to let the other guys regroup. Hell, they had to throw Santana from their ring to the other ring to make this work, lol.

From their I thought they did some cool spots like the Coast to Coast. Santana bringing out a fork added to the level of violence. But the problem with the ending was, like you said, is once Jericho & MJF went to the top of the cage pretty much everyone else in the match was a non factor. Hell, the Pinnacle besides MJF played no outcome in the finish at all. The only one who looked good in the end was MJF. The other members basically disappeared for the last 10 minutes of the match. Like, why not have them be the ones restraining the IC while MJF has Jericho on top of the cage threatening to throw him off. 1 little tweak and it feels like a total team victory as opposed to 1 man show.


----------



## Wolf Mark

TD Stinger said:


> Personally I though the match was very good to great up to the point where Jericho got in the match.
> 
> Up to that point, I thought the match had a great pace with constant action. Everyone from Sammy, Hager, Wardlow, etc. looked really good and had their individual moments to shine. The crowd was hot for that whole portion and I had fun watching.
> 
> The problems came when Jericho entered the cage. First off, The Pinnacle had the advantage when Jericho came in, but then, on purpose, stopped fighting and let the IC regroup. Why? Well, because they just had to do that shot of the IC in one ring and the Pinnacle in the other before they charged each other and met in the middle. And look I get they were trying to go for the cool visual. But I don't think MJF is the kind of guy that would tell his troops to let the other guys regroup. Hell, they had to throw Santana from their ring to the other ring to make this work, lol.


Exactly yea. 😂 I think I see that often in AEW. In that they have the horses to do something ggood but instead of going with their guts, there's too much rehearsing, they have to do a few spots cause they think it will look cool like the two teams facing each other. I also think a lot of botches in the cage were due to guys trying to do high flying rehearsed things they wanted to cause AEW cannot help themselves. When War Games should be....Blood & Guts. Brawling and badass fighting and hurting the other. Not do high spots. 



> From their I thought they did some cool spots like the Coast to Coast. Santana bringing out a fork added to the level of violence. But the problem with the ending was, like you said, is once Jericho & MJF went to the top of the cage pretty much everyone else in the match was a non factor. Hell, the Pinnacle besides MJF played no outcome in the finish at all. The only one who looked good in the end was MJF. The other members basically disappeared for the last 10 minutes of the match. Like, why not have them be the ones restraining the IC while MJF has Jericho on top of the cage threatening to throw him off. 1 little tweak and it feels like a total team victory as opposed to 1 man show.


Right have them do something. Again this time, they focused too much on what was going on the top and I feel like the finish itself felt too much a rehearsed angle and when they tried to execute it, once there, it did not go as well as they probably thought cause Jericho stayed in the same pause forever. So much that people knew MJF was gonna do it. And Samy screaming at MJF was just goofy. All in all, too much rehearsed stuff. I think a cage match should be more simple and not storyline-heavy too much. Send the guys outthere and brawl and give your all. Even if someone jump or fall, don't overthink it.


----------

